# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  We Are The Future Rally - live updates and discussion thread

## jct74

Post away about the rally in this thread - thoughts, pictures, first-hand reports, etc.


You can watch the livestream beginning at noon at either of the following links:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEmDu1AYA4o
http://www.c-span.org/RNC/Events/Ron...10737433373-1/


The event will also be broadcast on C-SPAN tv channel from 3:00-4:30 ET.


Ron is scheduled to speak at 4:00 ET and here is a schedule I found on the campaign website:
http://www.ronpaul2012.com/2012/08/2...-conservatism/


If anyone has a better schedule with more precise information as to the speaking times please post it.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[update] video of entire rally is available on CSPAN website in 3 parts:
http://www.c-span.org/RNC/Events/Ron...10737433373-1/
http://www.c-span.org/RNC/Events/Ron...10737433373-4/
http://www.c-span.org/RNC/Events/Ron...10737433373-5/


[update #2] here is video of the entire rally all in one piece:
http://www.c-spanvideo.org/program/307760-1

----------


## TheTyke

Looking forward to it! Today is our day.

I hope we have some people recording it! Last time it took them 1.5+ years to release the Rally for the Republic DVD. :P

----------


## Cshelton21

I'm going to try and give some rally updates. Sprint's not doing so well. So we'll see.

The sun dome opened at 10 pm to a line about half a mile long. As of now 30 min later the convention is about 25% full.

----------


## Cshelton21

I snuck around the line to entrance "B" landed the best seats possible for the non reserve section.

----------


## Bruno

> I snuck around the line to entrance "B" landed the best seats possible for the non reserve section.


Nice work! Enjoy yourself and  + rep for the updates!

----------


## phill4paul

Is there a live feed for this? I believe I read were CSPAN was going to cover this around 3pm? Any relevant links appreciated and thanks in advance.

----------


## jct74

one hour to go!

----------


## Tinnuhana

http://www.c-span.org/RNC/Events/Ron...a/10737433373/

----------


## phill4paul

+reps for the links!

----------


## Gage

Posted photos of the stage on my Facebook. From iPod. 

http://facebook.com/gages

----------


## pacelli

I see a media RSVP link on the site-- in the interest of having some broadcast redundancy, does anyone have a list of the media that will be simulcasting?  I plan on broadcasting via radio.

----------


## Gage

Photos of the stage from my iPod are on my Facebook.

http://facebook.com/gages

----------


## Tinnuhana

What's the wind doing down there? It's gusting to about 145 mph here.

----------


## Tinnuhana

What's the wind doing down there? It's gusting to about 145 mph here.
And the C-Span link said 12!

----------


## Tinnuhana

SuriyahFish has it up right now.
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/suriyahfish

----------


## Cshelton21

About 40% full now. The weather was cloudy but very calm on the way in.

----------


## Okie RP fan

Supposed to be a live feed on the official site: 

http://www.ronpaul2012.com/2012/08/2...e-live-stream/

----------


## Cshelton21

Im sitting right behind a campain camrea, on the right.

----------


## jct74

bump

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

*C-SPAN to cover Ron Pauls We Are the Future Rally*




> The event is titled, We are the Future, and will feature numerous speakers including Doug Wead, Congressman Justin Amash, Barry Goldwater, Jr., Jack Hunter, SC State Senator Tom Davis and Senator Rand Paul with musical performances by Jimmie Vaughan, Aimee Allen, Jordan Page, and John Popper of Blues Traveler (with Ron Noyes).


more at link here.... http://iroots.org/2012/08/25/c-span-...-future-rally/

----------


## Cshelton21

President paul and end the fed chants. Very powerfull in the limited space.

----------


## eleganz

I'm here on he second level left side wearing an I <3 Ron Paul shirt if anybody wants to shout out to me. Are a is filling up nicely. This is going to be epic. 

Btw if anybody parked in the row where the main line to go in the arena is please move your car ASAP they're going to tOw because of handicapp zone

----------


## Barrex

Someone please record this.....Cant watch right now....no time.....Record everything.....

----------


## opal

It's noon:02  .. still have black screen here

----------


## Barrex

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/suriyahfish


Why  is this place not full? What is capacity? Why is stage not all the way  back so that more people can get in?......I dont know.

----------


## S.Shorland

As long as Ron's going to speak it's ok with me

----------


## Okie RP fan

Starting? The music stopped and it's an ad showing. Crowd cheering... 

Btw, I'm watching the ronpaul2012.com stream

----------


## opal

C span is live now

----------


## ZENemy

Doug wead is speaking!

----------


## Carlybee

CSpan has picture

----------


## July

Doug Wead is on now..

----------


## MelissaWV

http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=hEmD...41e0465e235d7e

Has been working fine.  Doug Wead is on and speaking pretty well.

They used a variation of the rEVOLution logo to make it republiCAN.

There looked to be empty seats, but it was noon at the time (Ron speaks at 4pm).  I think some were probably still getting past the ticket-takers/security/whatever, or were late getting there after lunch

----------


## Carlybee

"Isaac is a distraction...._this_ is liberty"

----------


## July

> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/suriyahfish
> 
> 
> Why  is this place not full? What is capacity? Why is stage not all the way  back so that more people can get in?......I dont know.


That was recorded earlier. It sure looks full now!

----------


## Okie RP fan

Oh, Ron speaks at 4 P.M.?

----------


## Carlybee

Welcoming the delegates now and explaining about the ones who were duly elected but didn't get there.    And taking the establishment to task for the lie, cheating, etc.


"The "extreme wing" of the Republican party's meeting starts tomorrow."  haha

----------


## Cshelton21

Doug dropping bombs

----------


## ZENemy

Doug is killing it! Talking to the delegates!

----------


## ZENemy

Wow there is a TON of people in there!

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Welcoming the delegates now and explaining about the ones who were duly elected but didn't get there.    And taking the establishment to task for the lie, cheating, etc.


(deleted)

Never mind.  I promised to play nice today.

----------


## sailingaway

From VegasPatriot, as the stadium started to fill up:

rally stadium.JPG



more to come, I'm getting them on my phone and have to upload through my computer.

----------


## MelissaWV

> (deleted)
> 
> Never mind.  I promised to play nice today.


I'll answer anyhow 

He followed up right afterwards tasking the delegates with doing their best, with carrying the torch for those who were deprived of the chance, etc..  There is nothing wrong with taking one's inspiration from the way people were mistreated, and nothing wrong with using the inevitable anger that arises in all of us... to try to do something positive.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> I'll answer anyhow 
> 
> He followed up right afterwards tasking the delegates with doing their best, with carrying the torch for those who were deprived of the chance, etc..  There is nothing wrong with taking one's inspiration from the way people were mistreated, and nothing wrong with using the inevitable anger that arises in all of us... to try to do something positive.


Yep, he did.

----------


## sailingaway

ron rally stadium 2.jpg

ron rally stadium 3.jpgron rally stage.jpg
--
edit, dang, tried a short cut and it doesn't work as well.

----------


## donnay

Who was that Tenor?  What an absolute beautiful voice!  God Bless America was fabulous!!!!!!!!

----------


## Cshelton21

Ravenous cheers to "god  bless america" lew rockwell speaking now.

----------


## sailingaway

> *Ravenous* cheers to "god  bless america" lew rockwell speaking now.


They're going to eat him?

(jk)

----------


## ZENemy

> They're going to eat him?
> 
> (jk)


Bath salts!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Who was that Tenor?  What an absolute beautiful voice!  God Bless America was fabulous!!!!!!!!


The woman who sang it yesterday at PaulFest was really great too.

----------


## sailingaway

ron paul rally starts to fill.JPG



ron paul rally Rockwell.JPG

----------


## Cshelton21

Lew comming alive now. Lukewarm at first.

----------


## pacelli

Sounding good right now over the radio waves, re-broadcasting on 107.5 mFM near Falkland, NC.  About 8 mile range clocked so far today.

----------


## donnay

Here is the live feed from Cspan:  http://www.c-span.org/RNC/Events/Ron...10737433373-1/

----------


## donnay

> The woman who sang it yesterday at PaulFest was really great too.



I missed that unfortunately!!

----------


## sailingaway

from patch asking if traffic from Ron's rally bothers anyone:



more pics at link: http://templeterrace.patch.com/artic...photo-11135090

----------


## mport1

Walter Block calling out Stefan Molyneux?  Come on Walter.  Stefan has done an amazing job spreading the message of liberty.  He had some valid criticisms of Ron Paul, but has also often said that Ron Paul has had an amazing impact on the liberty movement.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Is Walter Block a Jew?  I certainly hope so, given his joke.

----------


## mport1

> Is Walter Block a Jew?  I certainly hope so, given his joke.


Yes, he is.

----------


## Cshelton21

Walter E Block speaking. Crowd not digging it. Talking about abortion. Developing a theroy of eviction for the womb " a libritarian comprimise on abortion"

----------


## mac_hine

> Is Walter Block a Jew?  I certainly hope so, given his joke.


Yes. He started a group called Jews For Ron Paul.

----------


## MRoCkEd

Ummm Walter....

----------


## LibertyEagle

I don't think this was a good discussion for this event.  Ugh.

----------


## ZENemy

> Walter E Block speaking. Crowd not digging it. Talking about abortion. Developing a theroy of eviction for the womb " a libritarian comprimise on abortion"


Lost over 100 views while he was on.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

what the hell are we watching???

----------


## sailingaway

> Lost over 100 views while he was on.


the free market works...

----------


## LibertyEagle

> what the hell are we watching???


Walter Block.

----------


## ZENemy

> Walter E Block speaking. Crowd not digging it. Talking about abortion. Developing a theroy of eviction for the womb " a libritarian comprimise on abortion"


OMG this dude needs to shut up, wrong place, wrong time.

----------


## Origanalist

> Walter E Block speaking. Crowd not digging it. Talking about abortion. Developing a theroy of eviction for the womb " a libritarian comprimise on abortion"


wtf? Is this the place and time for this?

----------


## mac_hine

I'm getting douche chills.....

----------


## sailingaway

> what the hell are we watching???


an example of eclectic viewpoints, not a controlled message.

(gulp.)

----------


## MRoCkEd

His whole speech is going to be a philosophical argument for evicting, but not aborting, babies?

----------


## mport1

> I don't think this was a good discussion for this event.  Ugh.


Yeah, what the hell is he doing?  His position doesn't even agree with Ron Paul's.

----------


## LibertyEagle

That was horrible, in my opinion.  I cannot even believe he used that forum to do that.

----------


## thatpeculiarcat

That was painful to watch.

----------


## Shane Harris

i missed it? what did walter say?

----------


## hillertexas

> That was horrible, in my opinion.  I cannot even believe he used that forum to do that.


i totally agree

----------


## LibertyEagle

> His whole speech is going to be a philosophical argument for evicting, but not aborting, babies?


Yeah, sounded like it to me.

----------


## sailingaway

> That was horrible, in my opinion.  I cannot even believe he used that forum to do that.


I'm not watching yet.  I bet it gets picked up on by those attending to specifically pick up bad stuff, though.  Hopefully most of the media won't be there yet.

----------


## ZENemy

> wtf? Is this the place and time for this?


Seriously! 

its not the time for this guys abortion views, a male with zero confidence telling women what choices they have under sexual contracts, blah blah, maniac!

----------


## LibertyEagle

I thought this Rally was held separately so that they could "control the message"?  So much for that.

----------


## sailingaway

> Yeah, sounded like it to me.


Talk about something Ron Paul has seriously opposing views on....

Maybe Ron should mention something pro life in his own speech to clarify his own views...

----------


## Origanalist

He didn't do anything but use that platform to self promote.

----------


## Cshelton21

Butler shaffer up. Watching Block was extreamly painfull. "get off the stage" jeers.

----------


## phill4paul

Lol. What was Block doing? I tuned into it half way through and was utterly lost in his srguement and then he didn't even sum it up at the end.

----------


## donnay

> That was horrible, in my opinion.  I cannot even believe he used that forum to do that.



I agree.  He should have stuck with financial things.

----------


## sailingaway

> I thought this Rally was held separately so that they could "control the message"?  So much for that.


Like Jesse at the R4R? Sometimes people aren't as reliable as you think they will be.  Block HAS good speeches, he just doesn't sound to have trotted one out today.

----------


## Origanalist

> Seriously! 
> 
> its not the time for this guys abortion views, a male with zero confidence telling women what choices they have under sexual contracts, blah blah, maniac!


Cringe worthy

----------


## Carlybee

What did he say exactly?  I had to leave for a minute.

----------


## seyferjm

Stream is horrible for me

----------


## phill4paul

> I thought this Rally was held separately so that they could "control the message"?  So much for that.


  'Controlled" the heck out of that one! Lol.

----------


## donnay

> Stream is horrible for me


http://www.c-span.org/RNC/Events/Ron...10737433373-1/

----------


## sailingaway

> Butler shaffer up. Watching Block was extreamly painfull. *"get off the stage" jeers.*


did they truly do that? If so, I love them.

Please tell me they really did say that.

----------


## mport1

I love a lot of Walter Block's writing, but after watching his speech, I lost a ton of respect for him.

----------


## seyferjm

> http://www.c-span.org/RNC/Events/Ron...10737433373-1/


thanks

----------


## green73

Not your best speech, Block.

----------


## sailingaway

I really can't stand that 'Republi*CAN*" part. Republican, yes, pretending one party is inherently 'exceptional', not so much.

----------


## Shane Harris

> did they truly do that? If so, I love them.
> 
> Please tell me they really did say that.


I hope so too

----------


## QWDC

> did they truly do that? If so, I love them.
> 
> Please tell me they really did say that.


It was mostly an awkward quiet in the audience, but you could defiantly hear some jeering. You could tell he was getting nervous towards the ending, basically telling people not to boo him.

----------


## Lightweis

He was horrible.. We boo"d his ass..

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Guess what part Fox News will use tonight about the rally

----------


## Shane Harris

> Guess what part Fox News will use tonight about the rally


naturally

----------


## muzzled dogg

The ignorant savages that lew Rockwell talked about in his speech were booing during Walter block's speech

Nothing really noteworthy so far

Bunch of empty seats

Set looks great

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

I was honestly shocked to see Lew Rockwell and Walter Block were going to be speaking.

----------


## sailingaway

> naturally


this.  Dammit.

Unless they want unity, and go for the Doctor who delivered 4000 babies, instead.

----------


## July

I appreciate what Walter was trying to do, have a serious talk...about an issue that divides so many in the liberty movement, so see if there was some compromise. But I don't think the audience was in the mood for it.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Lots of people there.  It will fill to capacity as the time nears for Ron to speak.

----------


## sailingaway

> The ignorant savages that lew Rockwell talked about in his speech were booing during Walter block's speech
> 
> Nothing really noteworthy so far
> 
> *Bunch of empty seats*
> 
> Set looks great


Is it still filling up, or not?  At R4R there were a ton of empty seats early in the day, when the 'fill' speeches were on, but later they were full.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> He was horrible.. We boo"d his ass..


I know that I was wishing there was a GONG to sound.  For those of you who remember The Gong show....

----------


## sailingaway

> I appreciate what Walter was trying to do, have a serious talk...about an issue that divides so many in the liberty movement, so see if there was some compromise. But I don't think the audience was in the mood for it.


It wasn't remotely the right place to do that.

----------


## sailingaway

> He was horrible.. We boo"d his ass..


From the bottom of my heart:  THANK YOU!!

----------


## coffeewithchess

ROFL, showing a PAC ad?

----------


## LibertyEagle

I love me some Doug Wead.  





Note:  And yes I realize that wasn't grammatically correct.

----------


## green73

> The ignorant savages that lew Rockwell talked about in his speech were booing during Walter block's speech
> 
> Nothing really noteworthy so far
> 
> Bunch of empty seats
> 
> Set looks great


Hope you just heard Wead explain the seat situation.

----------


## sailingaway

> Hope you just heard Wead explain the seat situation.


???

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Oh snap!!

----------


## mport1

> Hope you just heard Wead explain the seat situation.


What did he say?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Jordan Page just smacked Walter Block.

----------


## PursuePeace

> It wasn't remotely the right place to do that.


ditto.

----------


## ZENemy

> What did he say?


He said "Those seats are reserved for the delegates"

----------


## Shane Harris

thank God he said that

----------


## LibertyEagle

> ???


There are a lot of people on the outside trying to get in, but the empty seats are reserved for the delegates who are coming and going.

----------


## Carlybee

> I really can't stand that 'Republi*CAN*" part. Republican, yes, pretending one party is inherently 'exceptional', not so much.


I agree...I miss the Revolution

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Thank you Jordan Page. I came in just as Page started, and when he made that comment I knew something just went wrong.

----------


## sailingaway

> There are a lot of people on the outside trying to get in, but the empty seats are reserved for the delegates who are coming and going.


Yeah, the media has reserved seats too.  Good. I hope he announces that often so media hear it as they come in.  I understand they have overflow at the baseball stadium.

----------


## muzzled dogg

> Hope you just heard Wead explain the seat situation.


Yeah I did I'm talking about the sections in the top that are entirely empty

----------


## donnay

Great song!

----------


## sailingaway

> Yeah I did I'm talking about the sections in the top that are entirely empty


At UCLA it took the entire time to seat people, which is part of why people ended up in trees and leaving because they couldn't get in.  I hope it is that. they were sold out with a ton of waiting list.

----------


## mac_hine

When does Alex Jones speak?

----------


## seyferjm

My wifi must really suck because both streams keep dying on me and needing to buffer! This sucks, I want to hear Jordan Page's performance.

----------


## green73

> Yeah I did I'm talking about the sections in the top that are entirely empty


Aren't those the seats we're talking about?

----------


## muzzled dogg

Don't think they put the delegates in the cheap seats

----------


## ShaneEnochs

Barry Goldwater is up.

----------


## donnay

I have always adored Barry Goldwater, Jr.  He is definitely a chip off the old block!  This is truly the old Republican guard--and what the Republicans used to stand for.

----------


## MarcusI

Personally I think that abortion its a big problem for Libertarians and some of Walter's considerations weren't that bad. Though I did not quite understand his solution - how can you evict a baby by not killing it? So is it okay for him to kill a three-months-fetus right now (given the medical standard of today) or not? But clearly, it wasn't the time and the place for that discussion...

(But booing was a bad answer to that)

----------


## green73

> Don't think they put the delegates in the cheap seats


it makes sense based on what Wead said about them coming and going, enjoying food etc

----------


## green73

I take it Benton didn't invite Tom Woods.

----------


## wgadget

So, are we all RepubliCANs now? I hope this doesn't turn into a bash Obama pseudo-Rush Limbaugh show...

----------


## IndianaPolitico

"Life is like a roll of toliet paper. The closer you get to the middle the faster it goes." - Barry Goldwater Jr.

----------


## sailingaway

> I take it Benton didn't invite Tom Woods.


from media Woods gave a terrific speech at Paul Fest.  I'd wish he was there instead of Block, as it went.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> I'm not watching yet.  I bet it gets picked up on by those attending to specifically pick up bad stuff, though.  Hopefully most of the media won't be there yet.


Move over, Todd Akin.

----------


## sailingaway

> So, are we all RepubliCANs now? I hope this doesn't turn into a bash Obama pseudo-Rush Limbaugh show...


slogan for kindergartners, not thinking people.

----------


## Carlybee

> from media Woods gave a terrific speech at Paul Fest.  I'd wish he was there instead of Block, as it went.


Me too.  I like Tom Woods.  Have seen several of his Mises Institute speeches.

----------


## July

> Personally I think that abortion its a big problem for Libertarians and some of Walter's considerations weren't that bad. Though I did not quite understand his solution - how can you evict a baby by not killing it? So is it okay for him to kill a three-months-fetus right now (given the medical standard of today) or not? But clearly, it wasn't the time and the place for that discussion...
> 
> (But booing was a bad answer to that)


I think he was trying to say that we have advanced technology to save late term babies and keep them alive, so there is no need to kill them. And that medical technology is bound to get better and better as the years go on.

----------


## wgadget

Re: Abortion...I'm all for ADOPTION.

Win/win/win solution.

----------


## sailingaway

from VegasPatriot




ron paul rally jordan page.JPGron paul rally fathead.JPG

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> So, are we all RepubliCANs now? I hope this doesn't turn into a bash Obama pseudo-Rush Limbaugh show...


We've always been Republicans.

----------


## ishot2pac

If there are people outside, why aren't the top stands full?

----------


## July

Jack Hunter up.

----------


## sailingaway

> We've always been Republicans.


It's the cutsie 'CANS' part that is kinda barf-worthy.

----------


## MarcusI

> I think he was trying to say that we have advanced technology to save late term babies and keep them alive, so there is no need to kill them. And that medical technology is bound to get better and better as the years go on.


Yes, I understood this - but he didnt draw the conclusion what to do right now, or? Prohibiting abortion or not?

----------


## sailingaway

> If there are people outside, why aren't the top stands full?


Maybe if people aren't interested in current speakers they are out with the booths (if there are booths, as there were at Rally 4 the Republic).  The media took all pictures at the time showing it empty, but when Ron spoke it was about completely full.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Don't forget C-SPAN will be covering Ron Paul's speech live...

They will be airing it and taking calls and airing Tweets...

Get involved, get up on C-SPAN, TWITTER, Facebook, EMAIL and use social media... We need our megaphone in full force today.

Call in on all lines... C-SPAN will be posting the numbers to call in upon...

I say this, because the Fascists, Socialists, and Communists that spam all these public forums and social media avenues. Many are from the Daily Beast, Daily KOS(Kommunists) etc...

Organize and be prepared with the power of your communication devices.

http://www.c-span.org/RNC/Events/Ron-Paul-Holds-Rally-in-Tampa-Fla/10737433373-1/
*
RON PAUL LIVE COVERAGE: 3PM EST - 12 NOON PST*

----------


## phill4paul

Dayam! Hunter is rippin'.

----------


## July

> Yes, I understood this - but he didnt draw the conclusion what to do right now, or? Prohibiting abortion or not?


Yeah, he just kind of left it hanging. He ran out of time though and just kinda wrapped it up.

----------


## July

Jack is really ripping on Rick Santorum, haha.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

Both Goldwater and Hunter have made great speeches.

----------


## seyferjm

LOL at Hunter bashing Santorum

----------


## mac_hine

Hunter should be bashing Paul Ryan and his record. Frothy is yesterday's news.

----------


## sailingaway

> Hunter should be bashing Paul Ryan and his record. Frothy is yesterday's news.


and we want his supporters to help us kill the rules changes.  They will make ANY grass roots organizing largely irrelevant.

----------


## phill4paul

> Hunter should be bashing Paul Ryan and his record. Frothy is yesterday's news.


  Ryan has no released delegates at the convention. Either Hunter is trying to piss them off or trying to show them the error of their ways. I haven't figured it out yet.

----------


## TheGrinch

Really great speech from Jack

----------


## thatpeculiarcat

Hunter's speech is pretty damn good!

----------


## LibertyEagle

Hunter was GREAT!!

----------


## July

Yup Jack was good!

----------


## wgadget

> Hunter should be bashing Paul Ryan and his record. Frothy is yesterday's news.


Hm. I wonder if these speeches had to be pre-screened by Mr. RepubliCAN.

----------


## pacelli

Been out in the garden listening to this, and 2 neighbors came to me asking if I was listening to 107.5 FM talking about Ron Paul.  I told them I was broadcasting it!  Gave them some liberty cucumbers!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Hm. I wonder if these speeches had to be pre-screened by Mr. RepubliCAN.


Uh, I seriously doubt it, given Walter Block's fiasco of a speech.

----------


## phill4paul

> Been out in the garden listening to this, and 2 neighbors came to me asking if I was listening to 107.5 FM talking about Ron Paul.  I told them I was broadcasting it!  Gave them some liberty cucumbers!


  Ha! Ha! That sounds like a pretty satisfying Sunday afternoon.

----------


## Cshelton21

Doug Wead looks like a proud father on the sideline watching his daughter at the olympics to Ashley Ryan.

----------


## Carlybee

> Hm. I wonder if these speeches had to be pre-screened by Mr. RepubliCAN.



lol

----------


## Barrex

Who are people in green shirts near front rows center?

----------


## MarcusI

She is so nervous, but her speech is very important as to the future of the GOP....

----------


## mac_hine

> She is so nervous, but her speech is very important as to the future of the GOP....


The GOP has no future.

----------


## wgadget

Ashley did a GREAT JOB!  

Thanks, Ashley...It's so nice to see and hear America's future torchbearers of LIBERTY.

----------


## donnay

They are blaming Thomas Jefferson and the rest of the founders for these events.  Unfortunately.

----------


## PursuePeace

> She is so nervous, but her speech is very important as to the future of the GOP....


I thought she sounded very strong.
Great speech.

----------


## FrankRep

> The GOP has no future.


Not true in Maine, the liberty movement took control of the state.

----------


## TheTyke

Ashley's speech was great!! It explained a lot of things people need to hear. Is someone capturing this stuff for Youtube?

----------


## Josalyn

Does anyone know how many people are in the stands?

----------


## coffeewithchess

Hahahahahah....must have been a true blessing that I was out of the room during Hunter's speech. Perhaps I can be tortured by it later, but if he was attacking Rick Santorum (no doubt he has issues), last I checked, Santorum isn't still in the race. Last I checked, Santorum was attacked directly by the campaign.
Did he attack Romney by name?

Again, the only reason Hunter is trying to attack Santorum, I believe, is because Santorum is a player for 2016...and they view him as a Rand threat.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> They are blaming Thomas Jefferson and the rest of the founders for these events.  Unfortunately.


I think he was being sarcastic, no?

----------


## donnay

> Not true in Maine, the liberty movement took control of the state.



I will believe that when they repeal State Income Taxes.  Grotesque property taxes and over zealous excise taxes.

----------


## Josalyn

Santorum will never be a threat in 2016. Too many people dislike him.

----------


## donnay

> I think he was being sarcastic, no?


Oh I believe Doug was.  I then returned my own sarcasm.  Too many ignorant people believe our founders would be labeled terrorists by today's terms.

----------


## Badger Paul

Scribbler understands what it's about. I'm proud to have been one of the "cave-dwellers" who came together in St. Paul in the tiny little offices of the Minnesota Libertarian Party five and half years ago. Those days I will always cherish!

----------


## Carlybee

> Santorum will never be a threat in 2016. Too many people dislike him.



He was almost a frontrunner.  Never underestimate the power of the establishment.  If they decide that's who they want, they will do exactly what they have done to make sure Romney gets in....disenfranchise the delegate process and make up rules as they go along.

----------


## coffeewithchess

> Santorum will never be a threat in 2016. Too many people dislike him.


So, Rick Santorum receiving nearly double the number of votes RP did this time means he will never be a threat, and too many people dislike him? Interesting...

----------


## mac_hine

> Not true in Maine, the liberty movement took control of the state.


We'll see what happens. I'm beginning to think that political action on a national level is a losing endeavor. Those in power will never give up control.

Some great things are happening here in NH. Maine seems to be on the  right track. I think the best thing we can do is work to achieve liberty on a state level and use the 10th amendment nullify federal overreach. There's nothing I'd like to see more than a  secession movement.

----------


## coffeewithchess

> Uh, I seriously doubt it, given Walter Block's fiasco of a speech.


Actually, how many of the speeches have attacked/named Mitt Romney by name? He's the only candidate still in the race against RP right?

----------


## sailingaway

Are we in church? Is it just me or is this cadence unusual for this topic?

----------


## Okie RP fan

So, uh, when I started watching the live feed on Youtube, there were around 485 "likes" to 14 "dislikes." 

There are now 469 "likes" to 216 "dislikes." 

Just thought something was a little peculiar.

----------


## garyallen59

"sentence and a half"

----------


## mac_hine

> I will believe that when they repeal State Income Taxes.  Grotesque property taxes and over zealous excise taxes.


Exactly. I Live in Southern NH. Kittery, ME, is a few miles from me. The taxes are out of control. I think they even have a 5% sales tax. I would never move there, Although it is a beautiful state. I vacationed in Acadia last summer and had an amazing time. Lots of RP supporters up there.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Haven't seen the speech, but Walter is Walter, he wrote a damn book called "Defending the Undefendable," in which he defended pimps, drug dealers, etc. Hope it ruffled feathers and opened people to a new argument, one that doesn't involve government force.

----------


## Shane Harris

> Exactly. I Live in Southern NH. Kittery, ME, is a few miles from me. The taxes are out of control. I think they even have a 5% sales tax. I would never move there, Although it is a beautiful state. I vacationed in Acadia last summer and had an amazing time. Lots of RP supporters up there.


I vacationed in Acadia last summer as well haha

----------


## MarcusI

> Actually, how many of the speeches have attacked/named Mitt Romney by name? He's the only candidate still in the race against RP right?


To be honest, there is no race anymore this year.

----------


## July

> So, uh, when I started watching the live feed on Youtube, there were around 485 "likes" to 14 "dislikes." 
> 
> There are now 469 "likes" to 216 "dislikes." 
> 
> Just thought something was a little peculiar.


Yes it's stuck. Didn't work for me either.

----------


## coffeewithchess

> To be honest, there is no race anymore this year.


So, did Hunter attack Santorum? If so, and if Santorum is no threat in 2016, why attack/mention a candidate that is not in the race anymore?

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Also not a fan of replacing r3VOLution with RepubliCAN. At all.

----------


## mac_hine

> I vacationed in Acadia last summer as well haha


Did you hike the precipice?

----------


## sailingaway

What this guy is saying is important and energizing -- I wish someone with a half way energizing voice, rather than a parsing the gospel voice, were presenting it.

----------


## FrankRep

*Ron Paul "republiCAN" Rally Off to Raucous and Controversial Start*


Sunshine State News
August 26, 2012


The next speaker, libertarian theoretician and economist Walter Block, injected quite a bit of controversy into the afternoon festivities, repeating a lecture he gave Friday at the Ron Paul Festival in the nearby Florida State Fairgrounds. *He proposed a political and philosophical compromise between the pro-life and pro-choice positions in the abortion contrary, which he calls “evictionism.”*

*His lecture drew many more boos and hisses* at the Saturday rally than it did the day before, so much so that Block interrupted his prepared remarks several times to ask the crowd to hear him out. “Ours is [in part] an intellectual movement,” he pleaded. “If an intellectual libertarian can’t come to a place like this without this without getting booed or hissed,  that’s a disgrace.”

The crowd may not have warmed to this particular speech, but they gave Block the man a standing ovation at his speech’s conclusion.

----------


## phill4paul

> So, did Hunter attack Santorum? If so, and if Santorum is no threat in 2016, why attack/mention a candidate that is not in the race anymore?


  He was explaining the difference between them. Santorum's delegates were released. Don't know if he was trying to piss them off or pick them up.

----------


## Okie RP fan

> What this guy is saying is important and energizing -- I wish someone with a half way energizing voice, rather than a parsing the gospel voice, were presenting it.


What are you watching? A blonde woman is talking on me feed...

----------


## Carlybee

> Also not a fan of replacing r3VOLution with RepubliCAN. At all.



ditto

I had a Mexican friend who used to say.."Be a MexiCAN not a MexiCANT"....reminds me of that when I see it.   It's like the word Revolution was too controversial or something.

----------


## Shane Harris

> Did you hike the precipice?


hmm I don't remember. We did drive (cheating) to the top of that major mountain peak, and we whale watched. Nice place. Great burgers at the Finback Whalehouse in Bar Harbor.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> I think he was trying to say that we have advanced technology to save late term babies and keep them alive, so there is no need to kill them. And that medical technology is bound to get better and better as the years go on.


This. People won't see or understand that, though. Block's actually promoting a way that doesn't kill a life, encourages technology, respects property rights, and doesn't involve the government. Sounds great, right?

No, let's boo!

----------


## NoOneButPaul

Donna Holt was great.

----------


## sailingaway

> *Ron Paul "republiCAN" Rally Off to Raucous and Controversial Start*
> 
> 
> Sunshine State News
> August 26, 2012
> 
> 
> The next speaker, libertarian theoretician and economist Walter Block, injected quite a bit of controversy into the afternoon festivities, repeating a lecture he gave Friday at the Ron Paul Festival in the nearby Florida State Fairgrounds. *He proposed a political and philosophical compromise between the pro-life and pro-choice positions in the abortion contrary, which he calls “evictionism.”*
> 
> ...


Well, that's better than it might have been.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

On CSPAN 1 Now.

----------


## mac_hine

I hate to be the turd in the punch bowl here, but this event, thus far, has me very underwhelmed. IMO, the speeches, (aside from Rockwell and Schaffer) have been boring.

Here's a list of liberty people I would have liked to see:

Tom Woods
Stefan Molyneux
Jeffrey Tucker
Sibel Edmonds
TMOT
Walter E. Williams
Larken Rose
Peter Schiff
Jerry Doyle
G. Edward Griffin

There are many others. These are just off my head.

----------


## coffeewithchess

> He was explaining the difference between them. Santorum's delegates were released. Don't know if he was trying to piss them off or pick them up.


The difference between Ron Paul and Rick Santorum...a candidate that's not in the race?  Doesn't make sense to me, unless you think (like I do) that the campaign wasn't trying to win, and is looking at 2016 for Rand. Which, as I have said is dishonest IMO.
How many times did Hunter compare RP to Mitt Romney?

----------


## Shane Harris

where can I find the roster of speakers for the rest of the day?

----------


## wgadget

> I hate to be the turd in the punch bowl here, but this event, thus far, has me very underwhelmed. IMO, the speeches, (aside from Rockwell and Schaffer) have been boring.
> 
> Here's a list of liberty people I would have liked to see:
> 
> Tom Woods
> Stefan Molyneux
> Jeffrey Tucker
> Sibel Edmonds
> TMOT
> ...


I think a lot of the people on your list were at PaulFest.

----------


## FrankRep

Are these speeches being put online?

----------


## wgadget

My awesome analytical powers are telling me that someone has determined that MITT ROMNEY is not allowed to be mentioned at this rally, in any light.

----------


## Lucille

> Also not a fan of replacing r3VOLution with RepubliCAN. At all.


Me either.




> When Ernest Hancock--a Libertarian Party guy and freelance anarchist revolutionary who does his Internet business over at Freedom's Phoenix--designed the very popular "Ron Paul rEVOLution" logo (as seen on the cover of my book Ron Paul's Revolution) I'm quite confident he never dreamed of this, the logo used for today's ongoing Ron Paul rally at the Sundome in Tampa, Florida:
> [...]
> Hancock told me in vivid terms when I interviewed him for my book he was very, very uninterested in any attempt to turn the Paul movement into something fully embedded in the Republican Party. I sought comment from him today but haven't gotten it yet; I'll update if I do.
> 
> But Hancock never wanted to claim ownership of that logo or idea. What's more important is whether all the Paul revolutionaries will see their future as being "good Republicans" or people trying to use the Republican Party as a tool for liberty. The talks so far here at the Paul rally--which I'll be reporting on more later today--are leaning nicely, for the most part, in recognizing that it's about liberty, not Party.

----------


## wgadget

> Are these speeches being put online?


I'm watching them online.

http://www.c-span.org/RNC/Events/Ron...10737433373-1/

----------


## Carlybee

> My awesome analytical powers are telling me that someone has determined that MITT ROMNEY is not allowed to be mentioned at this rally, in any light.



surprise surprise

----------


## MarcusI

> So, did Hunter attack Santorum? If so, and if Santorum is no threat in 2016, why attack/mention a candidate that is not in the race anymore?


I don't know why he attacked Santorum, but I wanted to point out that there is no more point in attacking Ryan/Romney than in attacking Santorum right now, as the race is over...

In four years... who knows what happens?

----------


## WesSeid

> Also not a fan of replacing r3VOLution with RepubliCAN. At all.


Oh, RepubliCAN is serious?  Sounds kind of corny.

Anyway, Youtube has a clearer feed for me than CSPAN for whatever reason.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEmDu1AYA4o&

----------


## donnay

> Exactly. I Live in Southern NH. Kittery, ME, is a few miles from me. The taxes are out of control. I think they even have a 5% sales tax. I would never move there, Although it is a beautiful state. I vacationed in Acadia last summer and had an amazing time. Lots of RP supporters up there.


I owned a business in Kittery, Maine.  I lived in York, Maine.  So, I know this first hand.  When I left the sales tax was 6.5%.  

I also think it is a shame that if someone works at the Portsmouth Navy Yard and lives in New Hampshire the state of Maine taxes their income.   Also, if the person has a spouse, their income is figured into the mix.  Oh and here is another kick in the pants; If you retire from the Portsmouth Navy yard (and live in New Hampshire) and decided to move to say Florida.  If you do this within a year from your retirement, the State of Maine will tax you on the capital gains you made from the sale of your house you sold in New Hampshire, as income!!  I kid you, not!!

No taxation without Representation--right?

----------


## FrankRep

> I'm watching them online.
> 
> http://www.c-span.org/RNC/Events/Ron...10737433373-1/


I need the videos, not the live stream.

----------


## Carlybee

Dang they need some background music in between speakers to spice this thing up a little.

----------


## thatpeculiarcat

I'm surprised Spiker didn't get boo'd as soon as he mentioned Pat Robertson.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

Carl Bunce was incredible. What a fine young man...

----------


## Carlybee

"Doctor Paul trusts YOU, the individual"...thank you.

----------


## green73

> Haven't seen the speech, but Walter is Walter, he wrote a damn book called "Defending the Undefendable," in which he defended pimps, drug dealers, etc. Hope it ruffled feathers and opened people to a new argument, one that doesn't involve government force.


I love Walter and see what you're saying, but that was one awful speech. This was not the time nor place for that talk.

----------


## mac_hine

> hmm I don't remember. We did drive (cheating) to the top of that major mountain peak, and we whale watched. Nice place. Great burgers at the Finback Whalehouse in Bar Harbor.


It was a challenging 1000ft vertical hike up Champlain Mtn. There are all these iron rungs and ladders that you climb up. 

One night we were driving along and I saw this restaurant with a lighthouse on top. It was a funky looking place so my wife and I decided to stop and grab some dinner. Turns out the place is owned by a RP supporter. He had a giant campaign sign by the front entrance, and a bunch of other signs by the bar. Him and I chatted for a while. Him, his wife and 5 kids live in the lighthouse above the restaurant. Interesting guy. If you ever go back you should check it out. It's called Capn' Nemo's.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

So many amazing speeches, can't believe Block had to mess it all up.

----------


## green73

> What this guy is saying is important and energizing -- I wish someone with a half way energizing voice, rather than a parsing the gospel voice, were presenting it.


This.

----------


## wgadget

> "Doctor Paul trusts YOU, the individual"...thank you.


And I guess that means we need to do our own thing for liberty...which implies we need to stop arguing about it.

(slinks away sheepishly...)

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> So many amazing speeches, can't believe Block had to mess it all up.


God forbid someone think of an answer that respects property rights, life, and rejects government as the answer.

----------


## green73

> I hate to be the turd in the punch bowl here, but this event, thus far, has me very underwhelmed. IMO, the speeches, (aside from Rockwell and Schaffer) have been boring.
> 
> Here's a list of liberty people I would have liked to see:
> 
> Tom Woods
> Stefan Molyneux
> Jeffrey Tucker
> Sibel Edmonds
> TMOT
> ...


No complaints with that list.

----------


## sailingaway

Davis!!

----------


## wgadget

He's already on fire, and he just started!

----------


## mac_hine

> I owned a business in Kittery, Maine.  I lived in York, Maine.  So, I know this first hand.  When I left the sales tax was 6.5%.  
> 
> I also think it is a shame that if someone works at the Portsmouth Navy Yard and lives in New Hampshire the state of Maine taxes their income.   Also, if the person has a spouse, their income is figured into the mix.  Oh and here is another kick in the pants; If you retire from the Portsmouth Navy yard (and live in New Hampshire) and decided to move to say Florida.  If you do this within a year from your retirement, the State of Maine will tax you on the capital gains you made from the sale of your house you sold in New Hampshire, as income!!  I kid you, not!!
> 
> No taxation without Representation--right?


I know all about this. My grandmother worked at the Navy Yard. What was your business in Kittery? I live in Portsmouth.

There is a great butcher shop and Vegetable store in Kittery. I used to frequent these shops until recently, when the Memorial Bridge was taken down. It's a shame, I think many of the businesses right over the bridge are suffering now.

----------


## Okie RP fan

I really hope we can take Senator Davis far. We need him.

----------


## ZENemy

END THE FED!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## thatpeculiarcat

Standing O for calling Bernanke a dictator! Hell yeah Davis!

----------


## July

Wow Tom Davis firing up the crowd.

----------


## coffeewithchess

This is the language I was hoping to hear...

----------


## ZENemy

"Ben Bernanke is a TRAITOR, a DICTATOR and is rotting out our republic" - Davis!

----------


## sailingaway

WOOOOOOT!!!!!!!

Davis!!

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Also not a fan of replacing r3VOLution with RepubliCAN. At all.


Agreed, but it's the way Dr. Paul wants to go.

----------


## sailingaway

> Standing O for calling Bernanke a dictator! Hell yeah Davis!


He's my favorite new candidate from this cycle, I think.

----------


## wgadget

But Ben is such a mild-mannered gentleman....

----------


## sailingaway

> Agreed, but it's the *A* way Dr. Paul wants to go.


Fixed it.

Although, clearly that is where he intends to put HIS efforts...

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

What the hell is the hoopla about Block? That's been his position for so many years. Didn't watch the speech so I don't know if he butchered his own arguments, but there is nothing boo worthy about it. The woman has every right to evict the baby as long as it doesn't result in the babies death, just like you have the right to evict someone off your property, but you don't have to the right to kill someone on your property if they are non-threatening. In other words, it's property rights and proportional understanding of force. 

Just a bunch of ignoramuses who boo property rights and just use of force.

----------


## cajuncocoa

Davis is fired up!!

----------


## ZENemy

RETWEET it

https://twitter.com/1Marchella/statu...04830649032704




> "Ben Bernanke is a traitor and a dictator.." State Senator Tom Davis Chants of #EndTheFed #RonPaul #WeAreTheFuture

----------


## cajuncocoa

> What the hell is the hoopla about Block? That's been his position for so many years. Didn't watch the speech so I don't know if he butchered his own arguments, but there is nothing boo worthy about it. *The woman has every right to evict the baby as long as it doesn't result in the babies death,* just like you have the right to evict someone off your property, but you don't have to the right to kill someone on your property if you are non-threatening. In other words, it's property rights and proportional understanding of force. 
> 
> Just a bunch of ignoramuses who boo property rights and just use of force.


How does that work in the real world? LOL...seriously, it was a big WTF moment for me.

----------


## sailingaway

> What the hell is the hoopla about Block? That's been his position for so many years. Didn't watch the speech so I don't know if he butchered his own arguments, but there is nothing boo worthy about it. The woman has every right to evict the baby as long as it doesn't result in the babies death, just like you have the right to evict someone off your property, but you don't have to the right to kill someone on your property if they are non-threatening. In other words, it's property rights and proportional understanding of force. 
> 
> Just a bunch of ignoramuses who boo property rights and just use of force.


No it is a matter of the speech selection for this particular time and place, because it is so contrary to Ron's views.

----------


## Okie RP fan

I want Lindsey Graham OUT! 

Thank you, Senator Davis.

----------


## Adrock

I thought he was going to end up announcing that he will be running for Senate in 2014.

----------


## July

Justin coming up!!

----------


## ZENemy

> I want Lindsey Graham OUT! 
> 
> Thank you, Senator Davis.


Yeah, hope we can tell him to shut up, you don't GET A LAWYER LINDSEY!

----------


## sailingaway

Amash!!

Davis and Amash!  Woot!

----------


## wgadget

> RETWEET it
> 
> https://twitter.com/1Marchella/statu...04830649032704


Alternate Tweet:

"Ben Bernanke is a TRAITOR, a DICTATOR & is rotting out our republic" - Sen.Davis SC @ the RON PAUL RALLY NOW in Tampa.http://www.c-span.org/RNC/Events/Ron...10737433373-1/ …

----------


## donnay

> I know all about this. My grandmother worked at the Navy Yard. What was your business in Kittery? I live in Portsmouth.
> 
> There is a great butcher shop and Vegetable store in Kittery. I used to frequent these shops until recently, when the Memorial Bridge was taken down. It's a shame, I think many of the businesses right over the bridge are suffering now.



I had a Coffee Shop/Cafe' on Route 1 right next to Domino's.

It is a shame they took down the Memorial Bridge no doubt.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> How does that work in the real world? LOL...seriously, it was a big WTF moment for me.


C-section or induced birth that doesn't use chemicals to kill the baby in the womb. Babies have been kept alive as early as 20 weeks by artificial means, and technological advances will enhance that further.

----------


## Okie RP fan

I hope Amash can stay in long enough to give our voice in the House a little more time to mature. 

And he still has a long time to prove himself worthy to the cause of liberty, in my opinion.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

WOW! Did Tom Davis just say he was going to run against Lindsay Graham?!

----------


## wgadget

> I thought he was going to end up announcing that he will be running for Senate in 2014.


Well..he did, sorta, didn't he?  Gotta read between the lines...heh.

----------


## Barrex

How much till Ron Paul?

----------


## FrankRep

> C-section or induced birth that doesn't use chemicals to kill the baby in the womb. Babies have been kept alive as early as 20 weeks by artificial means, and technological advances will enhance that further.


Who's gonna pay for that? Keeping the baby alive in an incubation chamber for 5+ months.

It's not realistic.

----------


## MarcusI

Ron Paul scheduled to speek at 4pm ET, about half an hour from now. I'm curious what he will say about the goals for the RNC in the next four days. I hope he will speak clearly about the frauds. So far, he hasn't disappointed me.

----------


## sailingaway

> WOW! Did Tom Davis just say he was going to run against Lindsay Graham?!


I'm counting on it.  I hope he won't let us down.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*HashTags:   #cspanRNC   @cspanwj*

This jerkoff on Twitter:




> *dfwlibrarian*     ‏@*dfwlibrarian*                           A big complex country unimaginable 2 founders needs a big govt 2 work Small govt advocates liv n tinfoilhat LaLaLand @*FreDude1* *@**cspanwj* @*npr*

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> How does that work in the real world? LOL...seriously, it was a big WTF moment for me.


Well if you are ignorant of medical technology that's fine, at least you asked. C-sections for one. Now-a-days, with current technology practices babies can survive at 6-7 months, and I wouldn't be surprised if in the future they could incubate the fetus (so at any time the woman could evict the baby). The mother and doctor still would take the risk if the child was harmed in the process, so it isn't like it's a scott-free type of thing. 

Now, where it gets hairy is the question whether the mother of the baby has a responsibility for the babies welfare. That's a tangential subject and probably one that would result in a lot more....let's just say passionate argument. I also presume such an argument would be frought with fallacies and emotions so for the average person it would devolve quite quickly, since even a lot of so-called libertarians can't grasp that a right is by itself neither right or wrong, but is. Right or wrong is then up to your personal beliefs (for instance take freedom of speech. It's my right to tell everyone I ever meet to $#@! off douche, but that doesn't mean it's right). E.g., the mother is not responsible for the child's welfare, but I would say it's wrong not to do so. 

Yeah, probably not the right avenue for the speech (non-academic setting) as well as there are a lot other important things going on that dwarf abortion.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Who's gonna pay for that? Keeping the baby alive in an incubation chamber for 5+ months.
> 
> It's not realistic.


Pro-life groups, that currently spend hundreds of millions of dollars for political and gravy train purposes, for one.

----------


## S.Shorland

Amash sold out to Israel and every subsequent sell out will get easier and easier because of it.

----------


## sailingaway

cspan had to break down during amash where is the other link, anyone?

----------


## tsai3904

> cspan had to break down during amash where is the other link, anyone?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEmDu1AYA4o

----------


## phill4paul

* BLACK THIS OUT!!!!*

----------


## Indy Vidual

> Amash sold out to Israel and every subsequent sell out will get easier and easier because of it.


Why what did he do?

----------


## Badger Paul

_"WOW! Did Tom Davis just say he was going to run against Lindsay Graham?!"_

Now that will generate headlines in South Carolina.

----------


## sailingaway

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEmDu1AYA4o


thank you!

----------


## cajuncocoa

> cspan had to break down during amash where is the other link, anyone?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEmDu...layer_embedded

----------


## ZENemy

Hey Amash, Don't forget to mention that Mitt Romney supports ALL The things you mentioned the 0bama put into place.

----------


## sailingaway

NDAA !!

Of course cspan has broken away to something else due to their technical difficulties. I wonder if they will show Ron even?

----------


## donnay

The feed just went down for me?  Anyone else?

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> No it is a matter of the speech selection for this particular time and place, because it is so contrary to Ron's views.


Not really. If pressed with the argument I doubt Ron would say that the mother is required to take the baby to full-term, but, he probably would say that the mother is responsible for the child's welfare (even though I disagree). I do agree, it probably wasn't the right avenue to give that lecture, not because it is somewhat 'contrary' to Paul's view, but because there are so many more issues more pressing than abortion.

----------


## donnay

Okay, mine is back up.

http://www.c-span.org/RNC/Events/Ron...10737433373-1/

----------


## cajuncocoa

> The feed just went down for me?  Anyone else?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEmDu1AYA4o

----------


## MelissaWV

> Well if you are ignorant of medical technology that's fine, at least you asked. C-sections for one. Now-a-days, with current technology practices babies can survive at 6-7 months, and I wouldn't be surprised if in the future they could incubate the fetus (so at any time the woman could evict the baby). The mother and doctor still would take the risk if the child was harmed in the process, so it isn't like it's a scott-free type of thing. 
> 
> Now, where it gets hairy is the question whether the mother of the baby has a responsibility for the babies welfare. That's a tangential subject and probably one that would result in a lot more....let's just say passionate argument. I also presume such an argument would be frought with fallacies and emotions so for the average person it would devolve quite quickly, since even a lot of so-called libertarians can't grasp that a right is by itself neither right or wrong, but is. Right or wrong is then up to your personal beliefs (for instance take freedom of speech. It's my right to tell everyone I ever meet to $#@! off douche, but that doesn't mean it's right). E.g., the mother is not responsible for the child's welfare, but I would say it's wrong not to do so. 
> 
> Yeah, probably not the right avenue for the speech (non-academic setting) as well as there are a lot other important things going on that dwarf abortion.


None of that actually addresses who would pay for it.

The answer, most likely, is that charities would spring up to save babies along these lines.  They would work with adoption agencies to get the children placed.  Where it actually gets complicated is when there is a baby "surplus"; who takes care of those children until maturity?

All of this is an argument for another day, and it was stupid to bring it up at Ron's rally.

----------


## sailingaway

> The feed just went down for me?  Anyone else?


here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEmDu1AYA4o

----------


## donnay

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEmDu1AYA4o


Thank you!  If it goes down again, I will switch over!

----------


## green73

> Okay, mine is back up.
> 
> http://www.c-span.org/RNC/Events/Ron...10737433373-1/


Let me guess, it went down after he brought up the NDAA.

----------


## MarcusI

C-SPAN Link is up again

----------


## phill4paul

Justin just said..."Thank God for the internet." Providence?

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> *HashTags:   #cspanRNC   @cspanwj*
> 
> This jerkoff on Twitter:


I guess he didn't realize that the Founder's were apart of a country that was bigger than the US today. Ha.

----------


## sailingaway

LOL!  I tried to post the youtube link on cspan and it 'went to moderation'. cspan is back up, fwiw

----------


## HOLLYWOOD



----------


## donnay

> Let me guess, it went down after he brought up the NDAA.


Yep.  Boom, went down.

----------


## wgadget

> LOL!  I tried to post the youtube link on cspan and it 'went to moderation'. cspan is back up, fwiw


Damn mods.

----------


## thehungarian

Is Ron going to speak or no?

----------


## sailingaway

> C-SPAN Link is up again


too bad he finished with NDAA by then.

----------


## FrankRep

> Damn mods.


A Mod got modded. Oh sweet justice. 

lol

----------


## sailingaway

> Is Ron going to speak or no?


around 4 EST

----------


## ZENemy

> Yep.  Boom, went down.


LOL! I never wanted to believe that stuff happens on purpose, getting involved in the Ron Paul movement changed my mind. We live in a hollywood movie!

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> None of that actually addresses who would pay for it.
> 
> The answer, most likely, is that charities would spring up to save babies along these lines.  They would work with adoption agencies to get the children placed.  Where it actually gets complicated is when there is a baby "surplus"; who takes care of those children until maturity?
> 
> All of this is an argument for another day, and it was stupid to bring it up at Ron's rally.


Who would pay for it? Anyone who wants the procedure done. That's the easiest freaking question in the world. Charities, mothers, family, adoption agencies, etc.

----------


## sailingaway

> A Mod got modded. Oh sweet justice. 
> 
> lol

----------


## MarcusI

> Is Ron going to speak or no?


4pm ET  (maybe a little bit later)

----------


## thehungarian

> around 4 EST


Cool, thanks.

----------


## Indy Vidual

The Blues Traveler guy is one of us!

----------


## thatpeculiarcat

BAM. Another shot at Santorum.

----------


## FrankRep

> The Blues Traveler guy is one of us!


That's freaking awesome. I didn't know!

John Popper, Blues Traveler, Phone Banks For Ron Paul




DUDE!

----------


## sailingaway

> BAM. Another shot at Santorum.


I think they decided he was the safe enemy to throw barbs at which makes no sense at this point imho.  Amash's 'audit the RNC' was pretty good, though!

----------


## Barrex

> The Blues Traveler guy is one of us!


Wasnt he on one of best movies of all time? Blues Brothers?

----------


## donnay

> LOL! I never wanted to believe that stuff happens on purpose, getting involved in the Ron Paul movement changed my mind. We live in a hollywood movie!


I know, it is so in our face anymore. SMH

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Blues Travelers... I always think of that movie: KINGPIN

----------


## phill4paul

> The Blues Traveler guy is one of us!





> That's freaking awesome. I didn't know!


  Really?

http://www.starpulse.com/news/index...._popper_busted

----------


## donnay

I know now why I like Blues Traveler!

Edit:  I thought he was from NH.  He isn't.

----------


## green73

> The Blues Traveler guy is one of us!

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Well if you are ignorant of medical technology that's fine, at least you asked. C-sections for one. Now-a-days, with current technology practices babies can survive at 6-7 months, and I wouldn't be surprised if in the future they could incubate the fetus (so at any time the woman could evict the baby). The mother and doctor still would take the risk if the child was harmed in the process, so it isn't like it's a scott-free type of thing. 
> 
> Now, where it gets hairy is the question whether the mother of the baby has a responsibility for the babies welfare. That's a tangential subject and probably one that would result in a lot more....let's just say passionate argument. I also presume such an argument would be frought with fallacies and emotions so for the average person it would devolve quite quickly, since even a lot of so-called libertarians can't grasp that a right is by itself neither right or wrong, but is. Right or wrong is then up to your personal beliefs (for instance take freedom of speech. It's my right to tell everyone I ever meet to $#@! off douche, but that doesn't mean it's right). E.g., the mother is not responsible for the child's welfare, but I would say it's wrong not to do so. 
> 
> Yeah, probably not the right avenue for the speech (non-academic setting) as well as there are a lot other important things going on that dwarf abortion.


I'm not sure it was necessary to get a dig at me for being "ignorant of medical technology" as you said, but -- to put it another way, I am  not a doctor.

That said, what if the mother doesn't want to wait until the 6th month of pregnancy to "evict" the baby?  Who gets to decide the timing of that?

Consider those rhetorical questions if you like...I'm enjoying the rally and don't really feel like debating abortion today.

----------


## donnay

> Really?
> 
> http://www.starpulse.com/news/index...._popper_busted



All the more reason to decriminalize drugs and legalize marijuana.

----------


## cajuncocoa

I think the reason they're all picking on Rick Santorum is obvious...he was the candidate who was most contentious to Ron Paul during the debates.

----------


## thatpeculiarcat

Popper voted Obama, and endorsed Bush before that.

Glad to see he turned it around.

----------


## sailingaway

> I think the reason they're all picking on Rick Santorum is obvious...he was the candidate who was most contentious to Ron Paul during the debates.


that was a whole bunch of relevant issues ago, though.

----------


## S.Shorland

He sings like a vexed goat

----------


## FrankRep

> That said, what if the mother doesn't want to wait until the 6th month of pregnancy to "evict" the baby?  Who gets to decide the timing of that?


The Free Market will reject the whole "evictionism" concept because incubation chambers cost too much and abortion is much cheaper.

----------


## Okie RP fan

It's nearing time for Ron to come on.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

All the music stuff should of been the pre-game show...

Losing quality time via C-SPAN(radio/cable/TV/etc) to get the message(s)out to listeners/viewers.

----------


## phill4paul

> He sings like a vexed goat


  ..and plays _insane_ harp. Good combo.

----------


## WesSeid

> Blues Travelers... I always think of that movie: KINGPIN


Kingpin was the first time I had heard "But Anyway," which was on a different album than their mega-popular album.  Good song.

----------


## sailingaway

@PBrownYNN
Crowd ready to hear Ron Paul at Sun Dome in Tampa. @RonPaul_2012 @TXCapTonight @ynnaustin pic.twitter.com/3TeFaQDn

----------


## phill4paul

SRV R.I.P. Carry on Jimmy!

----------


## donnay

I love Jimmy!  'Down with Big Brother' would be great if he sings it!

----------


## sailingaway

Austin reporter twitter stream: https://twitter.com/PBrownYNN

wow look at that crowd on cspan!

why are they wearing the chartreuse shirts?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I thought this Rally was held separately so that they could "control the message"?  So much for that.


RepubliCAN'T!

Har har har.

This =/= RfR

Or even a good Porc-Fest.

----------


## MarcusI

Ron Paul maybe at 4.30 EST or later, I dont think this will go faster than that.

----------


## Reason

Am I the only one that is amazingly disappointed at the fact that this is several hours of nationwide TV coverage that is being filled up with a bunch of music...

WTF...

----------


## phill4paul

If it were my production. No opening invites. I'd have let that sax walk Ron on stage.... If it were my production.

----------


## TheGrinch

> All the music stuff should of been the pre-game show...
> 
> Losing quality time via C-SPAN(radio/cable/TV/etc) to get the message(s)out to listeners/viewers.


Was thinking the same thing, but will let it slide because it's Jimmy Vaughn and John Popper.

----------


## S.Shorland

..

----------


## playpianoking

Where is the schedule of acts for this?  How far behind are they?  C-SPAN is cutting coverage in 22 minutes!!....

----------


## Okie RP fan

They need to get Ron on a.s.a.p. 

I'm afraid they will end up having fewer viewers by the time he comes on as opposed to say earlier or even now.

----------


## Monotaur

So, Paul won't be speaking until 4:30 EST?

----------


## TheGrinch

> Where is the schedule of acts for this?  How far behind are they?  C-SPAN is cutting coverage in 22 minutes!!....


My TV guide is showing coverage until 5.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> When does Alex Jones speak?


Now *that* I'd pay to see.

----------


## donnay

> I love Jimmy!  'Down with Big Brother' would be great if he sings it!



YES!!!!!!    DOWN WITH BIG BROTHER!!!!

----------


## wgadget

Yeah, they'd better get him on before C-SPAN cuts out..I'll be very disappointed.

----------


## thatpeculiarcat

Guys, it could be worse.

The eviction speech could've been televised over Vaughn and Popper.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> We've always been Republicans.


Pffft...speak for yourself.

----------


## playpianoking

In Denver here - CSPAN's time slot is until 2:30pm (4:30pm ET), and then coverage is off.  That's 18 minutes from now...
Anyone have a link to the time schedule for this rally?  Because Rand Paul is coming on before Ron too...

I can see it now...  Everyone boos when Rand comes on and then CSPAN coverage ends and no one gets to see Ron.  Everyone will be laughing at us.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> Pffft...speak for yourself.


So under what party has Ron been running this entire time? What party has he been a part of the majority of his career?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Twitter HashTags:   *#cspanRNC   @cspanwj*

----------


## sailingaway

> Guys, it could be worse.
> 
> The eviction speech could've been televised over Vaughn and Popper.


so true.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Also not a fan of replacing r3VOLution with RepubliCAN. At all.


Pablum for the weak kneed masses of asses.

----------


## playpianoking

Jesse Benton's pure genious???  Come on Doug.

----------


## donnay

Youtube Feed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEmDu1AYA4o

----------


## green73

Wead: Jesse Benton is pure genius.

----------


## Verrater

Can anyone tell me the blues band that was just playing, the song they were playing, and if its available anywhere?


Thanks

----------


## sailingaway

> In Denver here - CSPAN's time slot is until 2:30pm (4:30pm ET), and then coverage is off.  That's 18 minutes from now...
> Anyone have a link to the time schedule for this rally?  Because Rand Paul is coming on before Ron too...
> 
> I can see it now...  Everyone boos when Rand comes on and then CSPAN coverage ends and no one gets to see Ron.  Everyone will be laughing at us.


the youtube live link is in the OP

----------


## RPSupporter305

Jesse Benton...pure genius? ahahahahahaha

----------


## FSP-Rebel

The Collins just got a plug by Doug!!

----------


## sailingaway

here's the youtube link if your cspan goes out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEmDu1AYA4o

but that would be a real shame for Ron to not be on. What is the campaign thinking?  They have to know the CSPAN coverage.

----------


## donnay

> Can anyone tell me the blues band that was just playing, the song they were playing, and if its available anywhere?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Jimmie Vaughan

----------


## thehungarian

This video is making me all tingly n' $#@!.

----------


## phill4paul

> Am I the only one that is amazingly disappointed at the fact that this is several hours of nationwide TV coverage that is being filled up with a bunch of music...
> 
> WTF...


  Possibly. But, this ain't our show.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> here's the youtube link if your cspan goes out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEmDu1AYA4o
> 
> but that would be a real shame for Ron to not be on. What is the campaign thinking?  They have to know the CSPAN coverage.


*smh*  My cable guide says cspan's coverage ends in 14 minutes.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> So under what party has Ron been running this entire time? What party has he been a part of the majority of his career?


Republican.

What does that have anything to do with what you said?




> *We've* always been Republicans.


I used to be one.

Haven't been since 2004.

Never will be one again, more than likely.

----------


## playpianoking

Here we go... I think Rand is up anytime now.

----------


## wgadget

LOVE the crowd reaction!

----------


## sailingaway

Jim Antle ‏@jimantle
Jon Stewart more favorably received when shown in Paul montage than Rush Limbaugh.

my response:


sailing
‏@usernamenuse
@jimantle Jon Stewart gave #RonPaul much fairer coverage than Rush Limbaugh ever did.

https://twitter.com/usernamenuse/sta...19129496948736

----------


## coffeewithchess

> Guys, it could be worse.
> 
> The eviction speech could've been televised over Vaughn and Popper.


It just got worse. Thanking inept campaign staffers, is not how you do it. Stop mentioning people that cut a deal with Romney's campaign. Stop mentioning campaign staffers that have sat around in silence, or worse, defended it.
Sorry, playing the "emotional" card won't work.

----------


## Badger Paul

Hey, is that Kokesh over there?

----------


## dancjm

Is the video being played right now available somewhere?

----------


## thatpeculiarcat

Can anyone give me the link to that low quality video clip they just played where Paul talked about not compromising?
I've never seen that before, EVER!

----------


## sailingaway

Now they are making a poor old Ron needs someone else to pick up the torch play, imho.

----------


## wgadget

LoL 

LOVE the Sugar Plum Fairy music...

----------


## ZENemy

Please go 3rd party! 

I know, I know; it wont happen, I just like saying it!

----------


## S.Shorland

The handover

----------


## playpianoking

Here we go... I think Rand is up any minute now.

----------


## mac_hine

> RepubliCAN'T!
> 
> Har har har.
> 
> This =/= RfR
> 
> Or even a good Porc-Fest.


We're witnessing the castration of the liberty movement. 

This is very disappointing.

----------


## green73

What's going on with the youtube feed? 



> 459 likes, 302 dislikes


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEmDu1AYA4o

----------


## sailingaway

> Can anyone give me the link to that low quality video clip they just played where Paul talked about not compromising?
> I've never seen that before, EVER!


suriayha fish (sp?) is livestreaming on ustream and I expect they will have the whole tape up, but their equipment isn't that great for a venue this size. I'm sure there will be youtubes we can use, though.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Jim Antle ‏@jimantle
> Jon Stewart more favorably received when shown in Paul montage than Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> my response:
> 
> 
> sailing
> ‏@usernamenuse
> @jimantle Jon Stewart gave #RonPaul much fairer coverage than Rush Limbaugh ever did.
> ...


retweeted!

----------


## sailingaway

> The handover


that is clearly a plan they have

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Now they are making a poor old Ron needs someone else to pick up the torch play, imho.


For a person who rails against central planning and how it always fails, his official campaign sure is centrally planning the handoff to the next generation.

----------


## playpianoking

Doug wants Rand.

----------


## Lucille

> Jim Antle ‏@jimantle
> Jon Stewart more favorably received when shown in Paul montage than Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> my response:
> 
> 
> sailing
> ‏@usernamenuse
> @jimantle Jon Stewart gave #RonPaul much fairer coverage than Rush Limbaugh ever did.
> ...


He followed it up with:




> ‏@jimantle Granted, it had a lot to do with the content of what each of them was played saying about Paul.

----------


## phill4paul

The torch is passed..................

----------


## Lucille

> Jim Antle ‏@jimantle
> Jon Stewart more favorably received when shown in Paul montage than Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> my response:
> 
> 
> sailing
> ‏@usernamenuse
> @jimantle Jon Stewart gave #RonPaul much fairer coverage than Rush Limbaugh ever did.
> ...


Antle RTed you!

Jim Antle ‏@jimantle
RT @usernamenuse Jon Stewart gave #RonPaul much fairer coverage than Rush Limbaugh ever did.

----------


## dancjm

> Can anyone give me the link to that low quality video clip they just played where Paul talked about not compromising?
> I've never seen that before, EVER!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-hxOTTcKF4

Full Interview:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgp-kOquQAc

The full interview is excellent btw

----------


## coffeewithchess

LOL, rofl...they were/are betting on Rand since before Iowa even voted. What a waste of $30+ million FREAKING dollars. What a waste of all the PFH, and all the other stuff. LOL, rofl.......Mitt Romney 2012, because Rand said so!

----------


## wgadget

Doug Wead is SANGUINE personified.

----------


## sailingaway

supporter testimony flying on twitter:

Missouri for RonPaul ‏@Ronpaulmissouri
@PepperLSnyder #ronpaul got me while I was searching for lobbyist donations. He took $0. Blew my mind. Then I saw he was antiwar. Nuffsaid!

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Aimee in the house!!

----------


## playpianoking

I like this song, kind of corny, but I got used to it.

----------


## sailingaway

I think this election fewer people know this song and more know Golden State's 'Bombs'

----------


## RPSupporter305

WTF is up with these people. They should have put the guy who did the pokemon theme song.

----------


## simplyjacy

that's painful! i love this song but she screwed it up.

----------


## sailingaway

> Antle RTed you!
> 
> Jim Antle ‏@jimantle
> RT @usernamenuse Jon Stewart gave #RonPaul much fairer coverage than Rush Limbaugh ever did.


woot!  I'm famous!!

----------


## thatpeculiarcat

> suriayha fish (sp?) is livestreaming on ustream and I expect they will have the whole tape up, but their equipment isn't that great for a venue this size. I'm sure there will be youtubes we can use, though.


EDIT: Nevermind




> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-hxOTTcKF4
> 
> Full Interview:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgp-kOquQAc
> 
> The full interview is excellent btw


THANK YOU

----------


## Origanalist

> that's painful! i love this song but she screwed it up.


I was wincing.

----------


## Okie RP fan

Can we please get Ron on? This has gone on long enough, in my opinion.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

I'd really be fine with no music at all.

At the very least there's been too much...

----------


## playpianoking

CSPAN in Denver cutting coverage in 2 minutes...
I'll watch the livestream, but it sucks that they are late.

----------


## wgadget

Cut out again?

----------


## thehungarian

Well that was loud.

----------


## cajuncocoa

There is an alert at the bottom of the screen that the Republican Convention Preview Live will now be shown at 5pm ET

----------


## Okie RP fan

The Youtube views have already gone down to 8,600 range, they were at 9,000+ 

And cspan is cutting coverage at 4:00 here central time. 30 mins.

----------


## MelissaWV

Dear God   Aimee Allen... why... what the... but...

----------


## economics102

Ouch. That restart was painful. But Aimee Allen's song is still the only Ron Paul song that I actually like, so I'll cut her some slack!

----------


## phill4paul

My eyeballs are sweating.  Love me some Carol Paul.

----------


## wgadget

Tears in my eyes...STOP IT, CAROL!!!

----------


## sailingaway

love Antle's twitter feed:

Jim Antle ‏@jimantle
@Yowan It's called a joke. I voted for Ron Paul.

----------


## JK/SEA

Ron likes music. Speeches are good. Listening to Carol now. Good stuff imho.

----------


## playpianoking

Carol and Ron have so much integrity.

----------


## July

10,036 watching now on youtube

----------


## thehungarian

Carol is amazing.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

That video with Carol, wow. I have a lump in my throat and I think I might cry.

----------


## MarcusI

Carol REALLY is a Golden Girl

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> *Milos*     ‏@*Obilic_*                           Horrible... Just horrible. Aimee Allen's song about Ron Paul is one of the worst songs I've ever listened to. #*GOP2012* *#**cspanRNC* 
> 
> *Jessica*     ‏@*JessicaGoldstei*  
> 
>   The "singer" at the #*RonPaulRally* just lost her place mid-song & had to start over!! Mwahaha - #*Trainwreck* *#**cspanRNC* 
> *Kevin Clarke*     ‏@*KevinisRight*  
>   RT @ #*RonPaul* supporters, republicans with bongs. *#**cspanRNC* - #*RonPaul* supporters, republicans with bongs. *#**cspanRNC* http://ow.ly/1m91TK 
>  *
> JP*      ‏@*JPnMiami*  
> ...

----------


## phill4paul

The campaign should have brought her into play long ago. IMHO. She's gold. Just like he is.

----------


## green73

> The Youtube views have already gone down to 8,600 range, they were at 9,000+ 
> 
> And cspan is cutting coverage at 4:00 here central time. 30 mins.


Nice job, Jesse.

----------


## FrankRep

Where's my Carol Paul? Yeah, she's awesome.

----------


## sailingaway

Yea, Carol!

----------


## cajuncocoa

Carol is a doll.

----------


## Lucille

> Tears in my eyes...STOP IT, CAROL!!!


I've been crying for the last 15 mins.




> love Antle's twitter feed:
> 
> Jim Antle ‏@jimantle
> @Yowan It's called a joke. I voted for Ron Paul.


He's truly awesome.  (He and his American Spectator pieces deserve a much better class of commenters than the usual neo-Trots venting their spleens under them constantly.)

----------


## Brett85

Holy cow, there's a ton of people there.

----------


## WesSeid

> My awesome analytical powers are telling me that someone has determined that MITT ROMNEY is not allowed to be mentioned at this rally, in any light.


Seems so.  




> They should have put the guy who did the pokemon theme song.


YES.  

Ron Paul is my best friend, in a world we must defend,
Ron Paul, a heart so true, his courage will pull us through....

----------


## simplyjacy

i've been crying since Doug Weed's video about recollecting all the efforts and sacrifices we've done.  i'm gonna cry some more now.

----------


## Lucille

> Nice job, Jesse.


He's a genius.

----------


## playpianoking

A sellout crowd for a politician who isn't a sellout!  Ironic!  We love Ron.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

"The World's a Stage"... but some in Tampa forget how to run the show... even if it's just on CSPAN and YouTube

----------


## cajuncocoa

Beautiful family.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

CSPAN will cut out before Ron speaks.

----------


## sailingaway

Wead tweeted a picture of Ron and I tweeted back that CSPAN is cutting out in 20 minutes.

http://instagram.com/p/OzAM6zIEFX/

also this: Chris Moody ‏@Chris_Moody
Speaker at Ron Paul Rally: We are not the extreme wing of the Republican Party. "Their meeting starts tomorrow a few miles away."

----------


## sailingaway

OK, booing is wrong.

----------


## Brett85

I'm glad Rand didn't get booed.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Is this the Brady Bunch Rally?

----------


## simplyjacy

i know... that's the Paul Family and deserve the respect including Rand. Booing is just wrong.

----------


## rodo1776

disgusting. Booing Rand in front of Carol. Shame on you.

----------


## phill4paul

Please tell me I didn't hear background booing after Rand was mentioned. Please, tell me I didn't hear it.

----------


## playpianoking

Surprised everyone cheered for Rand.

To others, I didn't hear booing.

----------


## Barrex

There were few booes for Rand.

----------


## thehungarian

Rand got a loud ovation. I didn't hear any boos.

----------


## Brett85

There may have been one or two boos for Rand, but I thought it would be a lot worse than that.  There were mostly cheers for him.

----------


## playpianoking

I just hear cheers.

----------


## coffeewithchess

> There were few booes for Rand.


Maybe AJ and AK got in!

----------


## simplyjacy

i heard a great chant... PAUL '16

----------


## playpianoking

He cutoff his mom!?!?!?  Douche.

----------


## FrankRep

People are chanting: Paul '16

----------


## sailingaway

ron paul rally family.JPG

----------


## Barrex

You can see that Rand is nervous.

----------


## sailingaway

> There may have been one or two boos for Rand, but I thought it would be a lot worse than that.  There were mostly cheers for him.


I'm glad. It's Ron's party and that would spoil it.

----------


## evandeck

Carol Paul is trending on Twitter in the US!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Com'on... the C-SPAN team is saying... what the hell are we covering today?

Glad Rand is on now.

----------


## dancjm

Rand is talented.

----------


## sailingaway

> Carol Paul is trending on Twitter in the US!


yes!!

----------


## phill4paul

Carol Paul just gave some wisdom....

  Even the matriarch of a family is not aware of every change in everyone's personal lives. What they say. What they do. When the come. When they go. Very interesting theatre.

----------


## donnay

> Carol and Ron have so much integrity.



I totally agree.  You will know them by their deeds...

----------


## mac_hine

The TSA is an easy target. I'd like Rand to discuss how the entire War on Terror is a fraud.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

Boo Rand, that's taboo. Boo, Walter Block, that's just fine. Bizarro World.

----------


## dancjm

Audit the Pentagon.

Hell yes.

----------


## Barrex

I am taking bets how many times crowd is going to scream "end the fed"?

I say at least 3 more times.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Finally some meat... Hit HARRY HARD

----------


## FrankRep

> Rand is talented.


Rand Paul has the presidential look and feel. He would have the best shot at getting the nomination.

----------


## Barrex

> The TSA is an easy target. I'd like Rand to discuss how the entire War on Terror is a fraud.


Done

----------


## MelissaWV

> Boo Rand, that's taboo. Boo, Walter Block, that's just fine. Bizarro World.


I don't like booing in general, but there is a marked difference you are ignoring.

Rand was boo'd upon introduction.  He had not said anything for anyone to disagree with.

Block said something people disagreed with, which they expressed by booing.

----------


## cajuncocoa

THIS is the Rand Paul I want to hear going forward.

----------


## sailingaway

Is cspan even going to be showing when ROn is finally on or is he going to be off tv altogether?

----------


## ZENemy

Ron Paul is up!

----------


## green73

Will CSPAN cut away?

----------


## cajuncocoa

Here comes Ron!

----------


## coffeewithchess

> I don't like booing in general, but there is a marked difference you are ignoring.
> 
> Rand was boo'd upon introduction.  He had not said anything for anyone to disagree with.
> 
> Block said something people disagreed with, which they expressed by booing.


Did you miss when Rand endorsed Mitt Romney? Perhaps when he "said" that, that's what they were booing and this was the first they had seen him publicly?

----------


## mac_hine

I have goosebumps

----------


## playpianoking

Ohh man, look at his entrance, the way he is walking and moving his arms.  Such as badass!!!

----------


## phill4paul

Everyone shaddup! Ron Paul's on!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

GAME ON! ...RON

----------


## sailingaway

I wish they used the Golden State song, this is 2008's campaign song, really, good as it is.

----------


## Brett85

Let's see, Rand mentioned blowback and opposing the Iraq War.  Let's all hear about how he's a "neo-con" again.

----------


## Paulatized

Ron Paul, looking great!!!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I know now why I like Blues Traveler!
> 
> Edit:  I thought he was from NH.  He isn't.


NJ!

----------


## ZENemy

Media:
"The Revolution will not be happening"

Ron Paul:
"Dont they wish"

----------


## mac_hine

Over 12,000 viewers on the YT live stream.

----------


## mport1

Rand Paul is currently trending in Twitter.

----------


## Origanalist

Give em hell Ron!

----------


## phill4paul

Down in front! Down in front!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

this clown:




> 1m   *Dan Cronin*             ‏@*djcronin*  
>                                                         Hope Ron Paul reads from his newsletters.  Lots of great stuff in there.... #*cspanRNC* #*tlot* #*tcot* 
> 
> 3m   *Dan Cronin*             ‏@*djcronin*  
>                                                         Everyone at Ron Paul rally who went to public  college or got a Pell Grant should wear a shirt saying "hypocrite" #*tlot* #*tcot* 
> 
> 2h   *Dan Cronin*             ‏@*djcronin*  
>                                                         Mass hysteria + economic anxiety + social conservatism = Ron Paul Rally #*tlot* #*tcot* 
> 
> ...

----------


## pacelli

Still broadcasting on 107.5 FM, Ron Paul's voice currently being heard by thousands in my broadcast area.

----------


## playpianoking

CSPAN might cut coverage now... We'll see...

----------


## FrankRep

Ron Paul "We are the Future" Rally - Live from USF Sun Dome - Tampa, Florida
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEmDu1AYA4o

12,731 watching now

----------


## Barrex

KIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEERRRRRRRRRRRR ROOOOONNNNNNNNNN

----------


## sailingaway

Numbers do count even when they don't count all the votes as well.....

----------


## playpianoking

> Ron Paul "We are the Future" Rally - Live from USF Sun Dome - Tampa, Florida
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEmDu1AYA4o
> 
> 12,731 watching now


The likes keep going away while dislikes keep rising.  There's no way that could be true.

----------


## sailingaway

> Ron Paul "We are the Future" Rally - Live from USF Sun Dome - Tampa, Florida
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEmDu1AYA4o
> 
> *12,731 watching now*


and that is only one of a number of streams going.

----------


## libertyjam

Another Epic Speech from President Ron Paul!

----------


## Cody1

RON IS THE MAN. 


BIG DOG!

----------


## donnay

> NJ!


Nope. Ohio is John Popper's birthplace.

----------


## green73

> The likes keep going away while dislikes keep rising.  There's no way that could be true.


yeah, it's been quite bizarre

----------


## coffeewithchess

> Numbers do count even when they don't count all the votes as well.....


LOL, this speech seems off...just in general.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Nope Ohio is John Popper's birthplace.


Thought he was from NJ...must ahve been somebody else.

----------


## sailingaway

> The likes keep going away while dislikes keep rising.  There's no way that could be true.


I just signed into like it. It is easy for those who don't like to come in for just a moment to hit out. I wouldn't have bothered liking otherwise, I was just watching.

----------


## donnay

> Thought he was from NJ...must ahve been somebody else.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Popper

----------


## ZENemy

Ron is really punching down the fact that our numbers are bigger then anyone will admit

----------


## mac_hine

Ron, they've made it clear they don't want us. So I say $#@! em'.

----------


## sailingaway

> LOL, this speech seems off...just in general.


He always has to find his feet, but what he says rings out.

----------


## donnay

1984 is still required reading in my homeschool class!

----------


## wgadget

> Ron is really punching down the fact that our numbers are bigger then anyone will admit


He's also saying a lot of OUR PEOPLE COME FROM BOTH SIDES OF THE AISLE.

Indie run?

----------


## sailingaway

> Ron is really punching down the fact that our numbers are bigger then anyone will admit


What media reported that he was in second place with 21% in February per a Reuters national poll?  None.  Reuters didn't even have a proper article on it.

----------


## green73

I take it CPSAN didn't cut away.

----------


## ZENemy

> He's also saying a lot of OUR PEOPLE COME FROM BOTH SIDES OF THE AISLE.
> 
> Indie run?


I think its wishful thinking on my part but I sorta got the feeling he was trying to tell everyone how strong we really are and gonna go 3rd party!

----------


## sailingaway

Gee, I can't imagine why the RNC didn't want this speech.  The military industrial complex special interest keeps us at war..... particularly with Romney taking Bush's foreign policy team wholesale.

----------


## donnay

> I take it CPSAN didn't cut away.



I dunno?  I switched to Youtube just in case.  https://www.youtube.com/user/ronpaul

----------


## wgadget

CSPAN is still running it...

----------


## playpianoking

> I take it CPSAN didn't cut away.


Correct, they're sticking with coverage thankfully.

----------


## sailingaway

> I take it CPSAN didn't cut away.


It was never going to yet here, people in CO said it was going to cut away. I don't know if it did but youtube is running a stream. It is just that not everyone watches youtube.

----------


## Badger Paul

_"THIS is the Rand Paul I want to hear going forward."_

I agree.

----------


## sailingaway

> Correct, they're sticking with coverage thankfully.


excellent!

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Love Ron using the Murray "we don't want an efficient government, we want to abolish it" rhetoric

----------


## mac_hine

> Love Ron using the Murray "we don't want an efficient government, we want to abolish it" rhetoric


Agreed. This rally, IMO, needed more of that kind of rhetoric.

----------


## Cody1

here we go!
END THE FED!

----------


## ZENemy

Sure doesn't sound like a man that's giving up to me!  

"Looking at the last vestiges of a bad program, started in 1913, we will eventually get RID of the federal reserve"

END THE FED
END THE FED

----------


## wgadget

Who's the dude with his arms crossed?

----------


## pcosmar

In the corner of the screen.
*Former 2012 Presidential Candidate.*

Have the Delegates voted,, did I miss that?

----------


## ZENemy

WOW!!

Calling out the fact that we are slipping back into the ideas of soviet Russia!

----------


## sailingaway

> In the corner of the screen.
> *Former 2012 Presidential Candidate.*
> 
> Have the Delegates voted,, did I miss that?


apparently.  I wouldn't put it past the RNc to try to pull something very close to that, to be honest, given how things have gone thus far.

----------


## ZENemy

Calling out the Democide!

----------


## sailingaway

going after globalism and erosion of sovereignity.  I love this man.

----------


## FrankRep

Oh noes... Ron Paul is busting out conspiracy theories of world government and world currency!

:-)

----------


## Cody1

$#@! YUUUURRRR!
RON CALLIN OUT THE NEOCONS

----------


## ZENemy

I think he called out the North American Union? 

"Bunch of NeoCons behind that bunch"

----------


## dancjm

This is an amazing speech.

----------


## pcosmar

> Oh noes... Ron Paul is busting out conspiracy theories of world government and world currency!
> 
> :-)


Not Theories.

----------


## Barrex

WOW... He shows emotions on his face: You allready know. They are bunch od neo-cons

----------


## thehungarian

Calling out the neocons. Awesome.

----------


## TheGrinch

> Oh noes... Ron Paul is busting out conspiracy theories of world government and world currency!
> 
> :-)


And apparently he's one of those Flippers trying to make us look bad 

(EDit: to clarify, I'm talking about him saying they're throwing the votes out)

----------


## Origanalist

Yes!!

----------


## donnay

> Calling out the Democide!


Amen!

----------


## mac_hine

PNAC.....Neocons.....Truth bombs are being dropped. Love it!

----------


## wgadget

Something about a New American Century...a neocon group, I presume. Sounds familiar.

----------


## sailingaway

looks like angelatc's worry was correct, there he goes playing down foreign policy....

----------


## sailingaway

> Something about a New American Century...a neocon group, I presume. Sounds familiar.


Kristol's group.

----------


## Barrex

Is it possible that those guys in matching shirts are Mitts delegates? I dont see signs in their hands and I dont see them clapping either.

----------


## ZENemy

God dammit America you $#@!ed up! 

Sorry for swearing!

----------


## dancjm

> I think he called out the North American Union? 
> 
> "Bunch of NeoCons behind that bunch"


He was calling out the Project for a New American Century.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project...erican_Century

----------


## Origanalist

MMMMmmmmm, raw milk.....

----------


## Scott F

So RP said something about he was offered an hour to speak tomorrow at the RNC, to say anything he wants.  Then he said something like he is joking around.  Is he giving a speech now tomorrow?  Or was this just a joke?  I know he turned down the speech slot if he was to promote Romney, but sounded like this is different.

----------


## Bruno

Once again, we will be able to drink raw milk and make rope out of hemp!

----------


## wgadget

Yeah, maybe the guys sitting on their hands are making sure no one disses the Mittens.

----------


## libertyjam

> I think he called out the North American Union? 
> 
> "Bunch of NeoCons behind that bunch"


"Center for a New American Century" and "Center for a New American Security"

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> looks like angelatc's worry was correct, there he goes playing down foreign policy....


Her worry isn't Ron, it's the organization around him that is down playing foreign policy.

----------


## sailingaway

> And apparently he's one of those Flippers trying to make us look bad 
> 
> (EDit: to clarify, I'm talking about him saying they're throwing the votes out)


He might be talking about those votes the GOP chair admitted they threw out in Maine to excuse why he couldn't do a recount.

----------


## ZENemy

> He was calling out the Project for a New American Century.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project...erican_Century


Cool! Thanks for the link!

----------


## Cody1

> So RP said something about he was offered an hour to speak tomorrow at the RNC, to say anything he wants.  Then he said something like he is joking around.  Is he giving a speech now tomorrow?  Or was this just a joke?  I know he turned down the speech slot if he was to promote Romney, but sounded like this is different.


he said j/k

----------


## mac_hine

> Something about a New American Century...a neocon group, I presume. Sounds familiar.


look into it

----------


## wgadget

> So RP said something about he was offered an hour to speak tomorrow at the RNC, to say anything he wants.  Then he said something like he is joking around.  Is he giving a speech now tomorrow?  Or was this just a joke?  I know he turned down the speech slot if he was to promote Romney, but sounded like this is different.


MONDAY WAS CANCELED, except for the secret voting session in the morning.

----------


## QWDC

> So RP said something about he was offered an hour to speak tomorrow at the RNC, to say anything he wants.  Then he said something like he is joking around.  Is he giving a speech now tomorrow?  Or was this just a joke?  I know he turned down the speech slot if he was to promote Romney, but sounded like this is different.


The RNC is canceled tomorrow, that's why it was a joke.

----------


## Cody1

Holy $#@! he's getting heavy. No way this $#@! would fly in the RNC

----------


## FrankRep

> I think he called out the North American Union? 
> 
> "Bunch of NeoCons behind that bunch"


No, he called the "Project for the New American Century"

Website: http://www.newamericancentury.org/
Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project...erican_Century

They're the warmongers that want more wars in the middle east. 


September 2000:


*"New Pearl Harbor"*

Section V of Rebuilding America's Defenses, entitled "Creating Tomorrow's Dominant Force", includes the sentence: "Further, the process of transformation, even if it brings revolutionary change, is likely to be a long one, absent some catastrophic and catalyzing event––like a new Pearl Harbor"

----------


## simplyjacy

> I just signed into like it. It is easy for those who don't like to come in for just a moment to hit out. I wouldn't have bothered liking otherwise, I was just watching.


This! I've been watching it and never bothered to hit like. 
But I guess I will now.

----------


## ZENemy

Ron paul called the sheep; cattle! heh

----------


## tod evans

Breeding animals!

Best analogy all year!

----------


## brandon

Very strong speech so far, this is why I am here.

----------


## ZENemy

WOW!!

Calling out the Alphabet Gov Criminals!

----------


## Bruno

Calling out the drug companies, nice

----------


## dancjm

Calling out the CIA dealing drugs in the U.S. & The Medical Industrial Complex. 

Legend.

----------


## ZENemy

Calling out the attack on free speech!

----------


## Cody1

> Calling out the CIA dealing drugs in the U.S. & The Medical Industrial Complex. 
> 
> Legend.


He is legend.

----------


## sailingaway

> So RP said something about he was offered an hour to speak tomorrow at the RNC, to say anything he wants.  Then he said something like he is joking around.  Is he giving a speech now tomorrow?  Or was this just a joke?  I know he turned down the speech slot if he was to promote Romney, but sounded like this is different.


He was joking because the RNC cancelled tomorrow night. They will likely try to shove through Soviet rules changes and try to cram through the credentials decisions, though.  And maybe try to nominate Romney while not much media is there to hear some states vote for Ron.

----------


## ZENemy

All delegates that do not vote for this man will be arrested after the rebel alliances takes back the republic!

----------


## sailingaway

> Calling out the CIA dealing drugs in the U.S. & The Medical Industrial Complex. 
> 
> Legend.


Ron Paul.

----------


## dancjm

> All delegates that do not vote for this man will be arrested after the rebel alliances takes back the republic!


Let's hope the Liberty Alliance defeats the Rebel Alliance, so that nobody gets deprived of their Liberty for their political views.

----------


## Origanalist

$#@!, Rons on fire!

----------


## thehungarian

Can't wait to listen to Romney's speech on monetary policy, civil liberties, the drug war and foreign occupation. Oh wait.

----------


## dancjm

> Ron Paul.


Legend.

----------


## green73

> He was calling out the Project for a New American Century.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project...erican_Century


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8mF8CjUkXE

----------


## ZENemy

LOL "Cruise missiles or something"

----------


## playpianoking

The youtube likes have not increased in an hour.  Obvious censorship.  Agreed?
*I'm showing 459 likes.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Legend.


Ron Paul.

----------


## wgadget

Ron Paul GETS IT.  Thanks for being our mentor, Ron.

----------


## ZENemy

I have had to RELIKE this video 3 times now. I have not refreshed.

----------


## affa

this speech is epic.

----------


## Cody1

> The youtube likes have not increased in an hour.  Obvious censorship.  Agreed?
> *I'm showing 459 likes.



Tube videos always do that with a sudden explosion of likes, it'll probably update tomorrow.

----------


## JK/SEA

who is this guy?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Can't wait to listen to Romney's speech on monetary policy, civil liberties, the drug war and foreign occupation. Oh wait.


LOL

----------


## Wesker1982

daaaaamn I was thinking he was going to bring up the "you are 8 times more likely to be killed by a cop than a terrorist"

Cops are probably still too popular I guess lol.

----------


## FrankRep

> The youtube likes have not increased in an hour.  Obvious censorship.  Agreed?


Popular videos have their view and like count slowed down. It always happens and someone always complains about it.

----------


## sailingaway



----------


## sailingaway

> Popular videos have their view and like count slowed down. It always happens and someone always complains about it.


but the negatives are climbing.

----------


## anewvoice

The answer is "so would the 3000 people from 9-11 be alive"

Holy sweet mother that was awesome!

If that would have been in a debate, wow.

----------


## nicklthomas

Who cares he isn't holding back! HOLY CRAP!!!!!

----------


## ZENemy

This is the "Titanic" of Ron Paul speeches!

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Just implied he wouldn't have killed Bin Laden. Yes!

----------


## ZENemy

> The answer is "so would the 3000 people from 9-11 be alive"
> 
> Holy sweet mother that was awesome!


Indeed!

----------


## thehungarian

Ron saying the 3,000 people that died in 9/11 would still be alive if he had his way. Holy $#@!ing god I love him.

----------


## nicklthomas

> The answer is "so would the 3000 people from 9-11 be alive"
> 
> Holy sweet mother that was awesome!


Booooooooooooooooooom!!! Love that he is defending his supporters!!

----------


## Barrex

Was waiting so I can quote (lazy) 



> The answer is "so would the 3000 people from 9-11 be alive"
> 
> Holy sweet mother that was awesome!

----------


## ZENemy

Ok, possible NDAA talk coming up, lets see if he gets dropped!

----------


## dancjm

This is some deep stuff right here.

----------


## Bruno

Love that answer on 9/11!  Trillions saved and thousands of lives!

----------


## ZENemy

CSPAN drop him yet?

----------


## sailingaway

> daaaaamn I was thinking he was going to bring up the "you are 8 times more likely to be killed by a cop than a terrorist"
> 
> Cops are probably still too popular I guess lol.


It was still really good.  I hope run of the mill people are watching. THIS is why I wanted Ron to have a nomination speech and why our 'gains' by working with RNC are so lacking to me. The general election audience NEEDS to hear this. We are paying WAY too high a price in loss of civil liberties, cost and damage by warfare, given how many  more deaths are caused by everyday things we feel no need to declare war on.

Yea!! CSPAN continued during the NDAA discussion!

----------


## Origanalist

> Can't wait to listen to Romney's speech on monetary policy, civil liberties, the drug war and foreign occupation. Oh wait.


(heh)

----------


## sailingaway

> Who cares he isn't holding back! HOLY CRAP!!!!!


welcome to the forums!

----------


## JacobSzumniak

I hope ALL the delegates are watching this!!

----------


## S.Shorland

I'm going to miss him

----------


## simplyjacy

> The youtube likes have not increased in an hour.  Obvious censorship.  Agreed?
> *I'm showing 459 likes.


When I logged in, it's showing 457 now and never changed after I liked.

----------


## ZENemy

Ron Paul is really blowing my mind right now.

----------


## JK/SEA

safe to say Ron has all cannons on fire mode. In fact, those baby's are glowing red hot!.....

we are living witness to true history right now. My eyes are tearing up.....Ron...love ya man...

----------


## wgadget

> CSPAN drop him yet?


STILL ON.

----------


## ZENemy

Calling out the MSM!

----------


## dancjm

The MSM are part of the Military Industrial Complex.

Truth bomb.

----------


## wgadget

Say...Didn't ROMNEY say he supports NDAA?

----------


## sailingaway

> STILL ON.


not Fox and CNN however, of course.  Watch them run with something trivial.

----------


## ZENemy

> Say...Didn't ROMNEY say he supports NDAA?


Yes, several different times.

----------


## sailingaway

> Say...Didn't ROMNEY say he supports NDAA?


he said he would have voted for it.  Ron won't endorse him.

----------


## ZENemy

FREE MANNING!

----------


## sailingaway

Now he's going to Bradley Manning and wikileaks.

----------


## dancjm

Standing up for Bradley Manning.

----------


## mac_hine

Not sure if this has been mentioned yet......

NO TELEPROMPTER

----------


## nicklthomas

Holy Crap he is firing on everything ! This is more than Epic!!!!!!

----------


## sailingaway

how do people not love this man? What are they made of?

----------


## pcosmar

*Whistle blowers Too*


He's kicking all the Holy Cows

----------


## Cody1

> Holy Crap he is firing on everything ! This is more than Epic!!!!!!



I dont want it to end!

----------


## ZENemy

ok, if the gov had a heart attack ray, it would be now they would use it!

----------


## thehungarian

This is probably the best Ron Paul speech I've seen. And I've seen 'em all, man. 

He should pull a Castro and just orate for like 4 hours.

----------


## The Gold Standard

I'm enjoying this speech, because it may be the last one like it. If the goal moving forward is to kiss warmonger ass then you won't hear truth telling like this anymore.

----------


## Origanalist

> Not sure if this has been mentioned yet......
> 
> NO TELEPROMPTER


qft

----------


## anewvoice

And I liked it, it went up to 460 and then back to 458.

----------


## Bruno

Did the feed skip back for anyone else? Or did he repeat message on mortgage forms?

----------


## WesSeid

> Not sure if this has been mentioned yet......
> 
> NO TELEPROMPTER


Even Ron's notes in front of him probably only have two words on them: "Stay Awesome."

----------


## ZENemy

I have watched dozens of live youtube things, I have never this kind of LIKE/DISLIKE behavior.

----------


## pcosmar

> Did the feed skip back for anyone else?


Have it in the TV.. (rare time it's on)

----------


## FrankRep

> Did the feed skip back for anyone else?


I'm good. No problems.

----------


## thehungarian

Terms banned from broadcast of RNC: whistle-blower, NDAA, raw milk, drugs, neocon, 1913, military industrial complex, CIA

----------


## playpianoking

> Tube videos always do that with a sudden explosion of likes, it'll probably update tomorrow.


Wrong.  Youtube does this for view count only, not likes.  A popular youtuber Christina Grimmie posted a video on the 24th and had 4k likes in one hour.  Plus, the dislikes are still increasing.

----------


## sailingaway

timely from twitter:

Trixie79 ‏@cindylewis1
RT @RT_com #BREAKING ‘Operation Free Assange’: Anonymous take down Interpol website http://on.rt.com/ge8ajg #OpFreeAssange

----------


## Wesker1982

> CSPAN drop him yet?


I had to call my dad and ask. He didn't know what channel CSPAN was. He found CSPAN2 and was like "nope, not on". So I have to freakin google what channel CSPAN is on for my location because he is waiting for the scrolling TV guide on the TV and couldn't find it. Technology is tough and my dad is only like 45. It was still on btw lol.

----------


## sailingaway

> Terms banned from broadcast of RNC: whistle-blower, NDAA, raw milk, drugs, neocon, 1913, military industrial complex, CIA


special interests, world government

----------


## FrankRep

*Ron Paul rally robust and revved-up (as per usual)*

LA Times
August 26, 2012

http://www.latimes.com/news/politics...,7168185.story

----------


## playpianoking

CSPAN is still airing coverage.  I'm in Denver.

----------


## cajuncocoa

He's been speaking for almost an  hour...wouldn't this have been wonderful in prime time on major networks?

----------


## JK/SEA

did i just see AK....?...someone sure looks like him. Camera panned to the back. He was standing....

----------


## QWDC

Huh, my CSPAN channel is mute. Oh well, I got the online one just fine.

----------


## FrankRep

The Republican Party looks set to adopt platform planks to support auditing the FED and to call for a commission to study a return to the gold standard.

*GOP Considers Return to Gold Standard, Audit the Federal Reserve*


Alex Newman | The New American
26 August 2012

----------


## Origanalist

Private property rights, are you listening LVT fanatics?

----------


## thehungarian

> special interests, world government


Fascism

----------


## sailingaway

daveweigel ‏@daveweigel
Cheer up, Paul fans! New convention sked has Ron Paul tribute video at 7:00 Wednesday, then McConnell, then Rand Paul

peachy.

----------


## S.Shorland

This is probably his best speech that I've seen.

----------


## affa

Ron Paul may be against war, but he sure knows how to drop logic bombs.  He's on fire.

----------


## green73

> 


That's a shout out to me. I asked him to do that.

----------


## Brett85

> daveweigel ‏@daveweigel
> Cheer up, Paul fans! New convention sked has Ron Paul tribute video at 7:00 Wednesday, then McConnell, then Rand Paul
> 
> peachy.


Awesome.

----------


## Carlybee

So thrilled he took the gloves off.  This is what I was hoping for.  I don't know that he would have had that latitude on the RNC stage..they would have censored him or pre-qualified his speech...though it would have been nice to have the broader audience.

----------


## pcosmar

Have Fun

His signature.

----------


## dancjm

Speak softly and speak the truth.

----------


## thehungarian

"don't kill other people. You don't take their property..." RADICAL

----------


## ZENemy

I thought it was nearly over, instead, it just got better.

----------


## sailingaway

Kevin Yeaux ‏@KevinYeaux
"You all have more insight than almost everyone in Washington. I guess that's no hard task." - Ron Paul

----------


## sailingaway

> "don't kill other people. You don't take their property..." RADICAL


indeed

----------


## Cody1

Ron is going hard with the philosophy. He is my president.

This nation needs a hero, oh how we have screwed up

----------


## FrankRep

> "don't kill other people. You don't take their property..." RADICAL


Wait I read that somewhere before.... oh yeah, the 10 Commandments.

----------


## opal

wow.. self esteem .. deep

----------


## Origanalist

Oncore!

----------


## rodo1776

Maybe the swan sing but somehow I think Ron will be around for many more years inspiring us. THANK YOU RON. What a speech.

----------


## Carlybee



----------


## S.Shorland

Rand Paul won't ever get to his status but I'll be interested to see him try.

----------


## mac_hine

For those who say he is a republican, you're wrong. He has always been a voluntaryist. He chose the Republican party as the vehicle to spread the message because he felt it was the most compatible.

That was an amazing speech.

----------


## thehungarian

Incredible. There is no other person in America who could make that speech. The man is heroic.

----------


## cajuncocoa

That was awesome....in fact, there is no word that would do justice in describing what I just saw.

----------


## sailingaway

#RonPaulRT ‏@RonPaulRT
RT @Yowan #RonPaul at his rally

----------


## CaptUSA

Kinda puts this all in perspective, eh?

This is just an election.  Our aim is much higher.  Our purpose much more divine.

----------


## pcosmar

I hope some of those "other" delegates were listening to that.

----------


## Corto_Maltese

AMAZING!!!!!!!

----------


## simplyjacy

For those who missed it, CSPAN will replay it at 9pm et.

----------


## Carlybee

There goes our president

----------


## PursuePeace

I love that man.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Soooo....I'm to understand "our guy" did pretty good huh?

----------


## Victor Grey

I enjoyed it.

----------


## DrHendricks

Wow! Absolutely amazing speech. Definitely could have used a few more of those this summer to keep the spirits up! If that doesn't energize everyone to take the Republican Party over by 2016, I don't know what will.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Safe to say Mutt's operatives and the RNC would not have "cleared" this speech?

----------


## pcosmar

> Soooo....I'm to understand "our guy" did pretty good huh?


he was being very Ron Paul.

----------


## mac_hine

> Soooo....I'm to understand "our guy" did pretty good huh?


A+ performance by Ron.

Rest of rally, meh

----------


## July

> Kinda puts this all in perspective, eh?
> 
> This is just an election.  Our aim is much higher.  Our purpose much more divine.


I agree.

That was such an inspirational speech.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Safe to say Mutt's operatives and the RNC would not have "cleared" this speech?


Oh god no

----------


## Carlybee

Read this thread when you get a chance http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...w-rules-report!

----------


## phill4paul

Sorry, absolutely ignored everyone one of you during the speech. Please, please, someone link me a tube of just Paul.

----------


## Badger Paul

He went out like Ron Paul.

----------


## Barrex

Great speach.

I dont understand how we failed to fill that dome. There were a lot empty spaces.

----------


## dancjm

That was epic.

----------


## mac_hine

> Safe to say Mutt's operatives and the RNC would not have "cleared" this speech?


If Ron Had given that speech at the RNC, he would have been NDAA'd  and shipped off to a psych hospital like Brandon Raub.

----------


## July

> Sorry, absolutely ignored everyone one of you during the speech. Please, please, someone link me a tube of just Paul.


Hopefully there is one soon. I got cut off a couple times, when my internet went down.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Great speach.
> 
> I dont understand how we failed to fill that dome. There were a lot empty spaces.


Hurricane is on its way

----------


## phill4paul

> He went out like Ron Paul.


  Leave's ya hanging. Like maybe there will be a sequel? I dunno.

----------


## r3volution

> Great speach.
> 
> I dont understand how we failed to fill that dome. There were a lot empty spaces.


 i think a most of those empty seats you were seeing were people that got up and were standing in front of the stage .

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Leave's ya hanging. Like maybe there will be a sequel? I dunno.


He's moving to NH as part of the FSP.

Gonna run for gov.

(I can dream...)

----------


## libertyjam

A little aside-- I just noticed on Doug Wead's recent additions to his Photo album: 
Backstage at the sun dome with the legendary matt and jennifer on ron paul staff http://instagr.am/p/OxEDCIoEH9/ <--The Collins -- HAHA

----------


## July

> Leave's ya hanging. Like maybe there will be a sequel? I dunno.


I think he's got plans lined up.

----------


## sailingaway

I saw some tweets about Ann Romney and Mitt 'shining on Fox' so I am assuming they were on opposite Ron's speech.

----------


## svobody

bad...ass...speech! so many great moments, amazing

----------


## Carson

What a day. 

I had the suriyahfish link on one computer. The We are the Future Live Stream Link on another for sound and C-Span on the television.

Something very good just happened.


And it isn't going to ever end!

----------


## pacelli

Nice speech.  

Did I miss the part where Ron talked about what his delegates should do for the convention?

----------


## dancjm

> Nice speech.  
> 
> Did I miss the part where Ron talked about what his delegates should do for the convention?


They should speak softly, but speak the truth.

----------


## AdamT

That speech was epic.

----------


## sailingaway

> Great speach.
> 
> I dont understand how we failed to fill that dome. There were a lot empty spaces.


the mosh pit was full, a bunch were probably there. Supposedly they had 14000 people signed up for a 11,000 person space.

----------


## sailingaway

> He's moving to NH as part of the FSP.
> 
> Gonna run for gov.
> 
> (I can dream...)


THAT would make me move there!

----------


## ClydeCoulter

I had it on cspan (TV) at the same time as the youtube live stream on the computer.
CSpan switched the camera off and on to people folding arms and yawning several times.
The youtube stream panned the crowed to show just how large it was, and it was huge. (I think they had some in the overflow area outside as well).

----------


## sailingaway

> I had it on cspan (TV) at the same time as the youtube live stream on the computer.
> CSpan switched the camera off and on to people folding arms and yawning several times.
> The youtube stream panned the crowed to show just how large it was, and it was huge. (I think they had some in the overflow area outside as well).


they had the baseball stadium as well.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Ron had a hard time getting started because the crowed wouldn't stop cheering when he came out, he had to almost tell them to shut up 

edit: I think it almost made him blush...

----------


## affa

it's amazing people can even think about supporting Romney with his stilted, scripted, pandering speeches after watching Ron Paul wing a tremendous, inspiring, from-the-heart speech on every topic under the sun.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> it's amazing people can even think about supporting Romney with his stilted, scripted, pandering speeches after watching Ron Paul wing a tremendous, inspiring, from-the-heart speech on every topic under the sun.


People *like* being suckered, they really do.

Hearing the truth?

Not so much...

----------


## FrankRep

*We Are The Future Rally: Speech by Rand Paul*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVIO-anP8Ac

----------


## JK/SEA

we just saw a live Led Zeppelin concert, and when rmoney makes his speech it will be millie/ vinelli with a fancy light show...

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> Great speach.
> 
> I dont understand how we failed to fill that dome. There were a lot empty spaces.


Many were of delegates that were upstairs getting a free meal

----------


## sailingaway

> Many were of delegates that were upstairs getting a free meal


not during Ron's speech, it looked pretty full then, given that there were a ton in the 'mosh pit' not in their seats.

----------


## Carson

> I had it on cspan (TV) at the same time as the youtube live stream on the computer.
> CSpan switched the camera off and on to people folding arms and yawning several times.
> The youtube stream panned the crowed to show just how large it was, and it was huge. (I think they had some in the overflow area outside as well).


I did pretty much the same thing. It was pretty good getting that little extra wasn't it?

Plus I could kick in the sound from the television at times for that little extra volume and with the echo effect.

I had it cranked up for Aimee Allen. That was one of the spots. She was great.

----------


## MelissaWV

> not during Ron's speech, it looked pretty full then, given that there were a ton in the 'mosh pit' not in their seats.


There was the appeal on here, too, where it was being said that a number of tickets were not picked up.  That is not surprising as some did not go at the last minute due to money or storm concerns or because they gave up or whatever other reason.

----------


## Akus

> *We Are The Future Rally: Speech by Rand Paul*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVIO-anP8Ac



where is ROn Paul's speech?

----------


## mac_hine

> where is ROn Paul's speech?







Not the whole speech though.

----------


## wgadget

Anyone else get the idea (from listening to Ron's speech) that he's been visiting the forums of late?

(See inter-forum squabbling.)

----------


## Paulatized

I couldn't have said it better myself....  I am soooo glad he came along in my lifetime!!!




> Kinda puts this all in perspective, eh?
> 
> This is just an election.  Our aim is much higher.  Our purpose much more divine.





> AMAZING!!!!!!!





> There goes our president





> I love that man.





> Soooo....I'm to understand "our guy" did pretty good huh?





> he was being very Ron Paul.





> He went out like Ron Paul.





> That was epic.





> bad...ass...speech! so many great moments, amazing

----------


## simplyjacy

He will be remembered as the greatest statesman of our time. I'm honored to have met him and fought for Liberty with him.

----------


## Carson

> Anyone else get the idea (from listening to Ron's speech) that he's been visiting the forums of late?
> 
> (See inter-forum squabbling.)


If only squabbling was confined to here...

but then that pretty much is politics. Is it not?

----------


## sailingaway

> There was the appeal on here, too, where it was being said that a number of tickets were not picked up.  That is not surprising as some did not go at the last minute due to money or storm concerns or because they gave up or whatever other reason.


Oh, that's a shame because there were people who didn't get tickets who wanted them. But I guess a hurricane warning will make some people, and maybe some airports, nervous.

----------


## cmo4ever

Where in the speech is the line about 9/11 wouldn't have happened? That youtube video of the speech is great but what time is it?

----------


## jct74

This is the whole rally apparently, in 3 parts.  I'll add it to OP as well.
http://www.c-span.org/RNC/Events/Ron...10737433373-1/
http://www.c-span.org/RNC/Events/Ron...10737433373-4/
http://www.c-span.org/RNC/Events/Ron...10737433373-5/

----------


## Sal123

This was an amazing experience.  I am glad I went and saw Ron Paul for the first time.  Loved the speech.

----------


## wgadget

Were you there in Tampa, Sal? If so, I'm jealous. There is nothing so inspiring as a roomful of liberty patriots with Ron Paul rallying the forces.

----------


## wgadget

> If only squabbling was confined to here...
> 
> but then that pretty much is politics. Is it not?


Yeah, it was near the end when he started talking about the "good" of politics that made me think he was privy to our conversations.

----------


## Sal123

> Were you there in Tampa, Sal? If so, I'm jealous. There is nothing so inspiring as a roomful of liberty patriots with Ron Paul rallying the forces.


  Oh yea I was there.  And you are right about it being inspiring, it was one of the most inspiring moments of my short life.  I definitely won't forget it.

----------


## wgadget

I tell ya what: BECAUSE of Ron's ideas about personal liberty, I have honestly become a better more tolerant person. 

It's the truth.  It's very freeing, and once you've caught it, it sticks with you.

----------


## Butch

The first time I had been to a Ron Paul rally. Very interesting, informative and pleased to see I wasn't the oldest person there (other than Ron and Carol).
The atmosphere was fantastic. I had a great time.

----------


## sailingaway

> This was an amazing experience.  I am glad I went and saw Ron Paul for the first time.  Loved the speech.


welcome to the forums if we haven't said so before!  Glad you could go!

----------


## sailingaway

> The first time I had been to a Ron Paul rally. Very interesting, informative and pleased to see I wasn't the oldest person there (other than Ron and Carol).
> The atmosphere was fantastic. I had a great time.


And welcome to you, as well!

----------


## MarcusI

> Most of the agitation has been limited to this highly organized rally, where many people carried signs and shouted for the elimination of the I.R.S. and the Federal Reserve banking system, sometimes even expressing disagreement among themselves.
> 
> “End the Fed! End the Fed!” a member of the audience interrupted while Walter E. Block, a libertarian professor at Loyola University in New Orleans, spoke about abortion and the importance of “saving babies.”
> 
> “Go home!” some other audience members protested.
> 
> The crowd seemed to grow impatient for Mr. Paul himself, instead of the dozens of surrogates who are in line to speak.
> 
> “If a libertarian can’t come to a place like this and get a hearing without being booed, then we’re a disgrace,” Mr. Block said.


http://thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/2...ublican-party/

----------


## mac_hine

This speech should have been part of the "we are the future rally"



This, coupled with Ron's speech, both airing on c-span would have been amazing.

I don't think Romney's name was mentioned once during Ron's rally.

----------


## Akus

> I don't think Romney's name was mentioned once during Ron's rally.


And why should it?
But it's still not too late. Mitt can still organize his own rally. I am sure it will be full of enthusiastic, bright, educated, young supporters with a vision for future America as well.

----------


## wgadget

There were a LOT of older folks in Ron's audience, from what I could see. In fact, most of the people interviewed in the articles I've read so far, were at least in their late 30s, most in their 50s.

----------


## KingNothing

The only word that comes to mind for Ron's speech today is "legendary."  His optimism, his focus on individual excellence and virtue, and his total shellacking of the establishment was legendary.  What a way to cap off the career of the best statesman in American history.

----------


## RickyJ

> There were a LOT of older folks in Ron's audience, from what I could see. In fact, most of the people interviewed in the articles I've read so far, were at least in their late 30s, most in their 50s.


Late 30s is old now? Please, not old at all!

90s is old, late 30s isn't even middle age for most people.

----------


## RickyJ

> The only word that comes to mind for Ron's speech today is "legendary."  His optimism, his focus on individual excellence and virtue, and his total shellacking of the establishment was legendary.  What a way to cap off the career of the best statesman in American history.


I highly doubt he is finished. 2016 is his for the taking.

----------


## sailingaway

> This speech should have been part of the "we are the future rally"
> 
> 
> 
> This, coupled with Ron's speech, both airing on c-span would have been amazing.
> 
> I don't think Romney's name was mentioned once during Ron's rally.


I'd have gladly swapped that for Block...

----------


## Elwar

Just got back. Had fun, some great speeches. I enjoyed the music.

Seemed like state Senator Daley(sp?) from South Carolina is setting himself up for a run in 2014 against Lindsay Graham.

It is different listening to a Ron Paul speech knowing that he will not be president.

Very inspiring though, pushing people to work locally.

----------


## KingNothing

> Very inspiring though, pushing people to work locally.


I LOVED that he emphasized the optimism that we should all carry with us, and that he encouraged us all to stay involved, and to lead by example by speaking out against Bad Government and leading lives dedicated to virtue and excellence.

What a great speech today, given by a great man.

----------


## sailingaway

> Just got back. Had fun, some great speeches. I enjoyed the music.
> 
> Seemed like state Senator Daley(sp?) from South Carolina is setting himself up for a run in 2014 against Lindsay Graham.
> 
> It is different listening to a Ron Paul speech knowing that he will not be president.
> 
> Very inspiring though, pushing people to work locally.


Davis, he's great, he endorsed Ron in his Pres run and took all kinds of crap for it from the establishment. On the other hand, I suspect it isn't the establishment he is counting on to help him oust Lindsay.

Sorry the hurricane news impacted the crowd, though. I was afraid that would happen when they shortened the RNC itself.

----------


## Elwar

> Sorry the hurricane news impacted the crowd, though. I was afraid that would happen when they shortened the RNC itself.


I have not read the full thread but I saw a full stadium. I got there at 12 and they held us outside while they counted to see if there was enough room. There were no regular seats available, I had to sit way up in the nosebleed section where they had bleachers.

Wead even mentioned that they were sending people to the overflow space in the baseball stadium.

----------


## sailingaway

> I have not read the full thread but I saw a full stadium. I got there at 12 and they held us outside while they counted to see if there was enough room. There were no regular seats available, I had to sit way up in the nosebleed section where they had bleachers.
> 
> Wead even mentioned that they were sending people to the overflow space in the baseball stadium.


good. the pictures we had must have been during the less popular speakers, some of whom kind of deserved it, frankly....

----------


## coffeewithchess

> This, coupled with Ron's speech, both airing on c-span would have been amazing.
> 
> *I don't think Romney's name was mentioned once during Ron's rally.*


This right here, is the big issue for me. The media reports from January/February of the "alliance", never attacking Romney only like Perry, Santorum, and Gingrich. Allowing Romney AND the RNC to runover the RP delegates....and sitting by in silence. Not one word about the man...yet they did mention Rick Santorum's name a few times in the rally today. Why? Rick Santorum is out of the race, has been since APRIL! APRIL! Rick Santorum last I checked, wasn't the only candidate in the race still. Rick Santorum actually attacked Romney viciously in the cycle, and STILL has a speaking spot at the RNC convention.

The entire campaign, waste of $30+ million, and not including the time which is more important the money to many.

----------


## wgadget

> Late 30s is old now? Please, not old at all!
> 
> 90s is old, late 30s isn't even middle age for most people.


I KNEW someone would interpret it that way. I only meant not the typical "young 20-something" people that the media likes to portray.

----------


## wgadget

> This right here, is the big issue for me. The media reports from January/February of the "alliance", never attacking Romney only like Perry, Santorum, and Gingrich. Allowing Romney AND the RNC to runover the RP delegates....and sitting by in silence. Not one word about the man...yet they did mention Rick Santorum's name a few times in the rally today. Why? Rick Santorum is out of the race, has been since APRIL! APRIL! Rick Santorum last I checked, wasn't the only candidate in the race still. Rick Santorum actually attacked Romney viciously in the cycle, and STILL has a speaking spot at the RNC convention.
> 
> The entire campaign, waste of $30+ million, and not including the time which is more important the money to many.


Coffee, are you ALWAYS grumpy?

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

i just watched the rally on c-span...

the libertarian professor talking about abortion just seemed messy, touchy subject and was way too long >.>

----------


## cajuncocoa

> i just watched the rally on c-span...
> 
> the libertarian professor talking about abortion just seemed messy, touchy subject and was way too long >.>


LOL...oh, yeah!!

----------


## coffeewithchess

> Coffee, are you ALWAYS grumpy?


Haha, how is stating that grumpy? It is a legitimate issue. The campaign wasted $30+ million, and was dishonest with supporters/donors. They wasted delegates time, after telling people to get involved to become delegates. It is a legitimate issue, it's not grumpy. They tried to play the lame "emotional" card with sap videos, that's what I would expect from the RNC and DNC, not something that is about "the message" or "the movement".

----------


## wgadget

What's done is done. How can you come away from Ron's inspiring speech with whining about something we can do nothing about?

----------


## newbitech

just got home from the rally and after party(wish i could have stayed longer, people were still showing up when i left.)  I have pics etc..  drove through tampa on the way home, war zone, military in the streets etc..

spoke with delegates from OK and MI.  The delegates are going to challenge rule 15, I saw the memo.  My faith is renewed!

----------


## newbitech

> Haha, how is stating that grumpy? It is a legitimate issue. The campaign wasted $30+ million, and was dishonest with supporters/donors. They wasted delegates time, after telling people to get involved to become delegates. It is a legitimate issue, it's not grumpy. They tried to play the lame "emotional" card with sap videos, that's what I would expect from the RNC and DNC, not something that is about "the message" or "the movement".


man the delegates don't feel the way you do, i think you should tone down.

----------


## coffeewithchess

> What's done is done. How can you come away from Ron's inspiring speech with whining about something we can do nothing about?


It's not like what RP said today was really all that "new" if you were around since 2008 (or before). A few lines here and there, but nothing else. And we can do something about the Ron Paul 2012 campaign; that is tell them that Rand doesn't get a DIME since they wanted to waste the efforts this go around for paychecks and not for winning. When Doug Wead said before Iowa that it was basically really about Rand, there is the beginning evidence that the RP campaign didn't want to win, and was simply doing what...I'm not even sure.

----------


## coffeewithchess

> man the delegates don't feel the way you do, i think you should tone down.


I hope the delegates have some success, in whatever it is they can do at the convention, and again...the delegates for RP did their jobs, and what was asked. The campaign did not.

----------


## parocks

> Kristol's group.




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project...erican_Century

----------


## sailingaway

VegasPatriot sent me what he called a picture with an RPF legend:



ronpaulhawaii vegas patriot.JPG

it wasn't the one I expected, but no complaints!

----------


## Carson

I'm listening to a rerun of Ron Paul's speech at the, *We Are The Future Rally*. 

Dodd Frank and Sarbanes–Oxley Act come up. Here is a link to the Wiki web pages on the topics. It's the kind of thing I hear about and it goes right in one ear and out the other.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dodd%E2...Protection_Act

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarbanes%E2%80%93Oxley_Act

Another point of interest:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Ellsberg

----------


## trey4sports

anyone give me a quick recap of the important events that transpired today? I'm super busy and can't read through the thread. Thanks

----------


## Anti Federalist

> VegasPatriot sent me what he called a picture with an RPF legend:
> 
> 
> 
> it wasn't the one I expected, but no complaints!



RPH is like Savorie Faire...he's *everywhere*.

----------


## parocks

> This right here, is the big issue for me. The media reports from January/February of the "alliance", never attacking Romney only like Perry, Santorum, and Gingrich. Allowing Romney AND the RNC to runover the RP delegates....and sitting by in silence. Not one word about the man...yet they did mention Rick Santorum's name a few times in the rally today. Why? Rick Santorum is out of the race, has been since APRIL! APRIL! Rick Santorum last I checked, wasn't the only candidate in the race still. Rick Santorum actually attacked Romney viciously in the cycle, and STILL has a speaking spot at the RNC convention.
> 
> The entire campaign, waste of $30+ million, and not including the time which is more important the money to many.


Your conclusion is wrong.  But if the same race happened again, it's more clear now that the conservatives have to stick together.  Of course, many here believe that only Ron Paul is conservative.  I would argue that the strategy of "last Conservative standing will beat last RINO standing"  was wrong this year and did not work.

Clearly, beating the crap out of Romney early and often would've beaten Romney.

I have no idea why attacking Santorum right now is taking place.  The idea must be that RP is working toward establishing that true conservatives are libertarian not social conservatives, I understand the point.

But, now, he's attacking Santorum?  Santorum just released his delegates.  I would assume that there are our delegates on the floor the next week trying to get Santorum people to vote for Paul.  Dumping on Santorum doesn't help that.  Not that it really matters.  But our delegates want to do it, and we might as well make their task easier. 

Romney is awful.  It's becoming clear that under a Romney Presidency, nothing will be done that the Democrats don't want.  If the Liberals don't want something, they'll
just pretend to be outraged, and Romney will cave.  But even that is assuming that he's going to try to do something we want.  Romney has the book "Things Liberals Want To Do", and that's what he's going to do.  Santorum at least would've done some Social Conservative stuff that Liberals don't like.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Santorum is being allowed to speak at the RNC because he was willing to endorse Romney.  Ron Paul was offered a speaking slot too, but he turned it down, because he wouldn't endorse Romney.  What he wanted, and earned, was a 15 minute unedited speaking slot.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> VegasPatriot sent me what he called a picture with an RPF legend:
> 
> 
> 
> ronpaulhawaii vegas patriot.JPG
> 
> it wasn't the one I expected, but no complaints!


Everyone should get a picture with The Collins and Michael.

----------


## newbitech

> I hope the delegates have some success, in whatever it is they can do at the convention, and again...the delegates for RP did their jobs, and what was asked. The campaign did not.


that's all good and everything, and i agree with parts of your sentiment, but after speaking with several of the delegates last night and seeing how the campaign has organized them and provided them with ammunition, I don't think you speak for them in regards to their relationship with the campaign.

----------


## DizziNY

I just watched Dr Paul last night and again this morning and we need him as our president. We are at a cross roads in this country and we need to make the right choice or else we will be doomed. Maybe not today or in the next 4 years, but soon. I am a little upset with some Dr Paul supporters because some of them are going to back Gary Johnson and/or Virgil Goode and that will hurt Dr Paul and America. We all need to stand behind Dr Paul and write him in if we have to. Please, guys, don't abandon ship.

----------


## asurfaholic

Is there an official RNC thread?

----------


## Elwar

> good. the pictures we had must have been during the less popular speakers, some of whom kind of deserved it, frankly....


Ya, there was a whole section that was empty throughout most of the rally. That section was reserved for the delegates and they were hanging out above that section eating and drining in the VIP club. When Ron Paul spoke they all came down to sit. It was packed.

----------


## muzzled dogg

It was not packed the whole top stage left was empty even during Ron

----------


## muzzled dogg

Srry stage right

----------


## Revolution9

> How does that work in the real world? LOL...seriously, it was a big WTF moment for me.


With no regard for the proper growth development of the baby in vitro. What a bogus solution that takes no account of the welfare of the child as though it was a mere tampon. It is still a sociopathic view of the unborn child which offers it no humanity nor mercy. This is not merciful. It is pure selfish lifestyle greed by the mother. Keep her frikkin' legs closed for fuxaches..don't take your mistake out and make the payor of your debt be on a new arrival to the 3D laboratory Universe.

Rev9

----------


## Revolution9

> C-section or induced birth that doesn't use chemicals to kill the baby in the womb. Babies have been kept alive as early as 20 weeks by artificial means, and technological advances will enhance that further.


Yeah. That is really healthy and a humane way of dealing with it allowing full and proper development of a human being. We won't have any issues with their health that society will become responsible for..will we??? It will all work out automatically just like a manufacturing plant. If it is defective then just get a refund. hell ... it ain't nothing but product...and it had the temerity to be bothersome..

Rev9

----------


## Revolution9

> Pro-life groups, that currently spend hundreds of millions of dollars for political and gravy train purposes, for one.


You seem to relish the idea of handicapping a human in their first experiences on this planet. Technology rules? Like the borg perhaps?

Rev9

----------


## Elwar

> Srry stage right


Right...that was the section reserved for the delegates. Many were sitting at tables up in the "lounge" area watching. Doug Wead explained to us why there was a big empty section there while we had friends texting us from outside wanting to come in. I am not sure how many people were in the overflow at the baseball field.

There was certainly room up where I was near the roof in the bleachers. But they likely reached capacity.

----------


## Michael1928

This event was phenomenal! It would've been better if it was a few hours shorter and a few boring speakers shorter, but overall the 6-7 hour wait to see Dr. Paul speak was worth every minute!

----------


## muzzled dogg

Pretty sure Doug wead was talking about the empty seats on the floor and the lower section

Entire sections of cheap seats at the top were empty.  My friend Nga went back to her car to get the 40 foot Rp sign to cover some of one empty section

----------


## sailingaway

> Pretty sure Doug wead was talking about the empty seats on the floor and the lower section
> 
> Entire sections of cheap seats at the top were empty.  My friend Nga went back to her car to get the 40 foot Rp sign to cover some of one empty section


I saw a picture with that in it and a couple of people sitting beside it!

The hurricane warning couldn't have helped, and with all that has been going on morale has been low.  

Still, media reports are reporting when Ron spoke he had 10,000+ people there, whereas Bachmann and Cain had 'hundreds' across town, so I still think it was a decent turn out.  I understand there were people in the baseball stadium overflow too, propbably ones who gave up on the line into the Sundome.

----------


## Gage

I'll have photos up from the entire rally up as soon as possible.

Photos I took from the photo line at Whiskey Joe's are up at http://flickr.com/ronpaul

----------


## alex_florida

> I'll have photos up from the entire rally up as soon as possible.
> 
> Photos I took from the photo line at Whiskey Joe's are up at http://flickr.com/ronpaul


I had book Revolution to sign from Dr. Paul but  I was not able to go to Whiskey Joe because I needed to drive home after rally get ahead of the storm.... it is a pity.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

fyi...




> 10m 
> 
>   *RT America*     ‏@*RT_America*  
> 
>                    Ron Paul Rally draws thousands on the heels of RNC  [VIDEO] http://on.rt.com/hhfkwv 
> 
>  *             View video                       *   
>   *Reply*   *Retweet*   *Favorite*

----------


## Lucille

Blues Traveler Frontman Shares His Libertarian Views
http://reason.com/24-7/2012/08/27/bl...ares-his-liber




> Blues Travelers harmonica-wielding frontman John Popper visited Fox & Friends in Tampa Monday morning, where he talked about his libertarian views and his issues with Barack Obama, as well as with the two major parties.
> 
> Popper had performed at Ron Pauls rally Sunday night, and shared that, while hes always been a libertarian and is generally a fan of Paul, he does disagree with him on certain issues, namely foreign policy and abortion.
> 
> Source: Mediaite. Read full article. (link)


What, is he one of those Dondero "libertarians?"

----------


## Carson

> This event was phenomenal! It would've been better if it was a few hours shorter and a few boring speakers shorter, but overall the 6-7 hour wait to see Dr. Paul speak was worth every minute!


It was a long weekend for many of us. Two days of P.A.U.L. Fest and then pretty much the whole day Sunday. And I did it all at home.

I was worn out but it was all worth it. I really needed the rush of things working again. People making sense is a rush all on its own.

I sure wish me and about 30,000 others would have gotten to P.A.U.L. Fest. Then again throwing a party with over a thousand people showing up isn't bad. I hope everything works out for those that put it on.

----------


## Carson

> Blues Traveler Frontman Shares His Libertarian Views
> http://reason.com/24-7/2012/08/27/bl...ares-his-liber
> 
> 
> 
> What, is he one of those Dondero "libertarians?"



I thought that was him when I first saw him come out. It was long before his playing removed all doubt. Those guys were great.

----------

